# ¿Qué moneda bullion comprar?



## Axouxere (18 Nov 2011)

Aparte de tener dinero fiat y karlillos en bancolchón, llevo tiempo planteándome hacerme con algo de moneda bullion, o incluso lingote de platino, paladio, también para bancolchón. Pero tengo dudas.
¿De todas las bullion, cual sería la más recomendable para comenzar? Hablaríamos de no más de 3000 € por el momento.
Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## necho (18 Nov 2011)

Wiener Philharmoniker y Maple Leaf.


----------



## fff (18 Nov 2011)

Oro o Plata? Tamaño onza?


----------



## mk73 (18 Nov 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> Aparte de tener dinero fiat y karlillos en bancolchón, llevo tiempo planteándome hacerme con algo de moneda bullion, o incluso lingote de platino, paladio, también para bancolchón. Pero tengo dudas.
> ¿De todas las bullion, cual sería la más recomendable para comenzar? Hablaríamos de no más de 3000 € por el momento.
> Gracias por ayudarme.





onzas pandas que al fin y al cabo son las que mas se revalorizan


----------



## piru (18 Nov 2011)

Como novato que soy creo que lo mejor para nosotros es ir a lo más claro y sencillo. Por eso, si hablamos de oro, te recomiendo ir a la máxima pureza: .9999, a la medida más estándar: onza, y a las emisiones más conocidas. Todo esto nos facilita a los novatos la identificación. Hay que huir de las cosas raras.

Para empezar y como ya te han recomendado más arriba:
Maple Leaf (Canadá)
Philarmonica (Austria)

Si las pillas a buen precio:
Nugget (Australia)
Gold Buffalo (USA)
Panda (China)

El problema del panda chino es que está muy buscado por los propios chinos y tiene un sobreprecio importante.

Para los 3.000€ que propones yo empezaría con 1 maple y 1 philarmónica y el resto en onzas de plata (maples y philarmonicas)


----------



## motoendurero (18 Nov 2011)

pandas chinos... sin duda.

1.800.000.000 de almas no creo que se equivoquen


----------



## Dreomo (18 Nov 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> Aparte de tener dinero fiat y karlillos en bancolchón, llevo tiempo planteándome hacerme con algo de moneda bullion, o incluso lingote de platino, paladio, también para bancolchón. Pero tengo dudas.
> ¿De todas las bullion, cual sería la más recomendable para comenzar? Hablaríamos de no más de 3000 € por el momento.
> Gracias por ayudarme.



Tengo un capital similar al de Axouxere, pero mi dilema seria si es un buen momento para comprar ahora, o por el contrario esperar un poco, que se yo hasta navidades haber si baja el oro y la plata.
algun consejo:::
gracias


----------



## Vidar (18 Nov 2011)

krugerrands 1oz por 2 cosas: 

-son las más antiguas y conocidas de todas.

-Además de la onza de oro llevan un añadido de cobre que las hace más resistentes al deterioro que las .999.


----------



## mk73 (18 Nov 2011)

Vidar dijo:


> krugerrands 1oz por 2 cosas:
> 
> -son las más antiguas y conocidas de todas.
> 
> -Además de la onza de oro llevan un añadido de cobre que las hace más resistentes al deterioro que las .999.




esas serian para el oro pero el problema que tienen es que a la hora de vender una moneda de krugerrands tienes menos compradores que si quieres vender una otra pieza de oro de menor peso tipo soberano o 20 francos.
Para el oro tienen mucha mas salida y liquidez las piezas pequenyas de entre 4-8 gramos


----------



## 4motion (18 Nov 2011)

St. Gaudens y tambien 50 pesos mexicanos.

Lingotes Argor heraeus, no te lies con lingotazos, mejor pequeños.


----------



## Vidar (18 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> esas serian para el oro pero el problema que tienen es que a la hora de vender una moneda de krugerrands tienes menos compradores que si quieres vender una otra pieza de oro de menor peso tipo soberano o 20 francos.
> Para el oro tienen mucha mas salida y liquidez las piezas pequenyas de entre 4-8 gramos



No sé yo que decirte, el estandar de moneda bullion de inversión es la de 1oz.

Por otro lado lo que veo es que falla la oferta entre particulares, no la demanda... no tienes más que mirar cuantas monedas de onza se han ofertado últimamente en el hilo de compraventa y cuanto han durado a la venta, ha habido hasta contraofertas entre foreros.

Y como último recurso las vendes en andorrano o en Bruselas, que seguro que las quieren ya que te las compran con sobrespot.


----------



## estrajiña (18 Nov 2011)

krugerrands


----------



## mk73 (18 Nov 2011)

estrajiña dijo:


> krugerrands




vale ok, krugerrands o sino los 50 pesos mexicanos; mas grande todavia

jajajajajaja no he dicho nada 

jajajaja


----------



## Vidar (18 Nov 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Solo un inciso; eso del deterioro no lo pongo en liza, asi es, pero tener una moneda de Oro puro o aleado expuesta al deterioro sin mayor protección me parece de un somero despropósito; la monedas Bullión de Oro aunque tengan esa "protección" se tienen que tratar como en "Oro en paño".
> 
> Consejos para manipular monedas de Oro o Plata:
> 
> ...



Buenos consejos, si. 

Yo más bien me refería a la valoración que hacen según el estado de la moneda, si la moneda tiene una mínima muesca o raya, es decir no nueva o circulada creo que nadie te pagará el spot al menos y te rebajarán la oferta.

En eso el cobre hace su labor en las krugerrands, por que mira que es delicadito el noble metal en estado puro.


----------



## estrajiña (18 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> vale ok, krugerrands o sino los 50 pesos mexicanos; mas grande todavia
> 
> jajajajajaja no he dicho nada
> 
> jajajaja



Krugerrands 1/2 1/4 1/10.


----------



## 4motion (18 Nov 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Es ud. un romántico



Si, lo soy :XX:

Aunque tampoco le hago ascos a 100 coronas Francisco jose I de 1915. ::

y por supuesto mis adorados Soberanos


----------



## filibustero (21 Nov 2011)

¿Alguién ha comprado en el Andorrano?¿Tardan mucho en traer las monedas?¿Es seguro?
¿Que me podeis decir?
¿Vale la pena comprar en Orodirect?(Al menos es cara a cara).


----------



## filibustero (21 Nov 2011)

GraCIAS,con este foro cada día aprendo más.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Nov 2011)

hola


¿Que opináis de las monedas de 10 marcos de oro alemanas?
¿Tienen mucho sobreprecio añadido por valor numismático?

Gracias


----------



## Atanor (21 Nov 2011)

En esta web tienes bastante info sobre los distintos tipos de monedas bullion y fraccionarias de oro. Invertir En Oro | Bolsa e Inversiones


----------



## Smeentkin (21 Nov 2011)

Invirtiendo a pequeña escala, ¿¿que recomendariais??

por poner un ejemplo, tengo 300 euros para ir empezando. ¿prefeririais 10 filarmonicas de plata o 1 soberano de oro?


----------



## chuty4 (21 Nov 2011)

Pues con lo que llevo leído de hilo, la idea queme hago es que puedo comprar casi cualquier cosa, ¿no?, no hay ninguna línea que seguir o algo así... : 

Yo estoy en la situación de Axouxere llevo un tiempo leyendo hilos que hablan de esto y no tengo todavía una idea clara o una estrategia a seguir con este tipo de inversiones excepto que lo que recomiendan es invertir más o menos un tercio de tu patrimonio y esperar sentado, que es una inversión a largo plazo. Me gustaría uqe me dijeseis también más o menos en los últimos 10 años cual ha sido el interés que ha dado este tipo de monedas y cómo puedo saber cual puede ser un buen momento para comprar (¿quizás el día después de una caída gorda?) Gracias a tod@s por adelantado. Decir que el blog que habéis puesto antes tiene muy buena pinta, esta entrada Invertir en oro (II) ¿Que onzas de oro comprar? | Bolsa e Inversiones si me ha orientado.


----------



## Smeentkin (21 Nov 2011)

Gráfico
segun la grafica en la pagina del andorrano, en los ultimos 10 años el oro ha pasado de 300y pico a 1200-1300. Aunque la mayor parte del crecimiento ha sido en los ultimos 5 años...

Sobre si seguira subiendo, o bajara...mejor que opine otro XD


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Nov 2011)

A mi me encantan las alfonsinas,cuando me sobran 300€ suelo comprarme "otra" y pa la saca.El problema es la parienta que entre los latunes y los k-12,k-20 y las 25 pesetas creo que algún día me pide el divorcio (sobre todo cuando le digo que no hay dinero para cambiar el coche,ni para pisitos ni chorradas de éstas,que hay que ahorrar je. je.)...
un saludo.


----------



## filibustero (22 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta tonta.........¿por qué se llaman Bullion?
A mi también me dice,-ya está bién de tanta moneda de Ag.Pero como valer, valen 12 o 20 euros..........ahora cuando empiece a comprar canguros, y cosas así, verás que peloteras.
Latunes, jabon,suabizante,lejia,galetas,agua...tengo el trastero que parece un rfugio nuclear.........en ocasiones pienso, que se me está soltando algún cble del coco.


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Nov 2011)

Una pregunta tonta.........¿por qué se llaman Bullion?
quizas para diferenciarlas de las de colección,de todas maneras hay hilos en el foro que lo explica y si no seguramente algún forero más espabilado que yo nos lo explique...
un saludo


----------



## Crisis Warrior (22 Nov 2011)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> El problema es la parienta que entre los latunes y los k-12,k-20 y las 25 pesetas creo que algún día me pide el divorcio (sobre todo cuando le digo que no hay dinero para cambiar el coche,ni para pisitos ni chorradas de éstas,que hay que ahorrar je. je.)...
> un saludo.





filibustero dijo:


> A mi también me dice,-ya está bién de tanta moneda de Ag.Pero como valer, valen 12 o 20 euros..........ahora cuando empiece a comprar canguros, y cosas así, verás que peloteras.
> Latunes, jabon,suabizante,lejia,galetas,agua...tengo el trastero que parece un rfugio nuclear.........en ocasiones pienso, que se me está soltando algún cble del coco.



Tranquilos que no estáis solos...


----------



## fff (22 Nov 2011)

bullion es lingote. Tienes un lingote de plata/oro, certificado por el pais que lo acuña.


----------



## Axouxere (23 Nov 2011)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas que estáis dando. Aclarar que en mi caso me planteo la compra de oro o plata como plan de pensiones a largo plazo, no para vender dentro de un par de años. Lo mismo los karlillos, que salvo un mad max de bajo nivel no tengo intención de vender. Me quedan más de veinte años para la jubilación y no soy partidario por el momento de los planes de pensiones de los bancos.


----------



## filibustero (23 Nov 2011)

Solo 20 años para tener receta roja?????????que suerte a mi me quedan de 30 a 35.......al paso que vamos..............Yo me lo planteo como Plan B al ,3,2,1 GAME OVER.


----------



## fff (23 Nov 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> y no soy partidario por el momento de los planes de pensiones de los bancos.



Yo tampoco, me alegra ver que la gente piensa que para gestionar el dinero de uno, mejor las decisiones propias :

Por el tipo de moneda, si es bullion, la que mas rabia/gusto te de. No deberia ser importante. Eso si, yo de onzas italianas o griegas no se si me fiaria


----------



## Smeentkin (24 Nov 2011)

Hoola gente, acabo de encontrar esta pagina. En monedas de plata solo tiene filarmonicas, pero estan tiradas de precio y no se si fiarme...

ORO Y PLATA ESPAÑA - Los precios más bajos Total Garantia y Confianza

(EDITO) Y despues de seguir mirando, el krugerrand a 854 euros...empieza a sonarme a timo...

¿que opinais?


----------



## fff (24 Nov 2011)

Es muy sencillo, yo compraria oro, toneladas de oro de esa página. Mira los precios... evidentemente NO están actualizados... :no:


----------



## vigobay (24 Nov 2011)

En oro yo también soy partidario de moneda pequeña y para mí la mejor son los soberanos y todas las de la liga de 20 francos, liras, etc... Son aleaciones tipo krugerrand y el tamaño ideal para que no den el cante y se puedan vender fácil.

En plata filarmónicas y maples al menor precio posible y si consigues kookas o pandas con una diferencia pagando un premium no muy alto (menos de 2,5 euros de diferencia respecto a las más baratas) sin duda a por ellas que son cada día más moneda de colección aparte de venir encapsuladas que eso también suma un poquito. 

Yo tengo también Eagles conseguidas a buen precio porque aparte de gustarme mucho creo que cuando peten los usanos se revalorizarán más que el resto.

Saludos metaleros,


----------



## Eldenegro (25 Nov 2011)

vigobay dijo:


> En oro yo también soy partidario de moneda pequeña y para mí la mejor son los soberanos y todas las de la liga de 20 francos, liras, etc... Son aleaciones tipo krugerrand y el tamaño ideal para que no den el cante y se puedan vender fácil.



Vigo, los soberanos (y las monedas de 1 y 2 rand sudafricanas) si que tienen la misma ley que los kruger (ley .916, oro y cobre), pero las 20 francos de union latina son de ley 0.900, con aleacion con una parte de cobre y otra de plata. El color que tienen es ligeramente diferente. Los kruger y soberanos tienen un punto mas rojizo por el cobre.

Lo interesante de la aleacion es que hacen un metal mas resistente que si son monedas de oro puro


----------



## Viernes_negro (26 Nov 2011)

Buenas a todos, y lo primero felicidades por el hilo.

Ahora mismo estoy en China, para quedarme durante bastante tiempo, y con muchas ventajas, una de ellas es que quiero empezar a comprar algunas monedas de oro y de plata directamente aquí.

Desconozco totalmente el mercado y agradecería cualquier cualquier ayuda para empezar a comprar, modestamente, algunas monedas o series de ellas. Para hacer las compras me acompañaría el padre de mi suegro. De todas maneras necesitaría algunas páginas que me sirvan de herramienta rápida de consulta, a cambio prometo intentar encontrar todo tipo de información de primera mano que queráis tener.

Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## gurrumino (26 Nov 2011)

Herramientas ..


----------



## vigobay (26 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Vigo, los soberanos (y las monedas de 1 y 2 rand sudafricanas) si que tienen la misma ley que los kruger (ley .916, oro y cobre), pero las 20 francos de union latina son de ley 0.900, con aleacion con una parte de cobre y otra de plata. El color que tienen es ligeramente diferente. Los kruger y soberanos tienen un punto mas rojizo por el cobre.
> 
> Lo interesante de la aleacion es que hacen un metal mas resistente que si son monedas de oro puro



Si, exacto por eso dije lo que dije: "TIPO" Kruger y no "IGUAL" que Kruger. Son similares y eso las hace más resistentes pero de todos modos está bien la aclaración para que la gente que no lo sepa conozca las diferencias entre unas y otras. 

Saludos metaleros


----------



## Eldenegro (26 Nov 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Eldenegro, entonces que opina de American Eagle con aleacion de 3 metales; como bien sabrá sus proporciones son de 91,66% de oro, 5,33% de cobre y 3% de plata; ¿la hacen más o menos resistente que la Krugerrand?, mi apreciación lógica es ser menos resistente, bajo mi entender, al tener un poco de plata no le dá más dureza al metal, ó quizás la aleación de estos 3 metales en sus proporciones le dá una caracteristicas pecualiares diferentes al Kruger?



No soy un experto en aleaciones. Seguramente si hablas con electrico domina mucho mas el tema, o si es consulta sobre monedas mejor hablar con el flagelador de regres.

Cualquier metal en estado puro es debil. Las aleaciones se hacen precisamente para mejorar la dureza y resistencia de la mezcla resultante. Historicamente el bronze se impuso sobre el cobre porque era mas duro y resistente, precisamente viene de la aleacion.

Las eagles tienen un tono ligeramente mas brillante y mas claro que los kruger por esa diferencia en la aleacion. Se parecen mas a las aleacion de la union latina. Pero el tono del kruger es una delicia (debilidad personal). 

Estas aleaciones se ponen para mejorar la resistencia y que durasen mas las monedas. Pensad que eran circulante normal. Por ejemplo, en moneda historica, los dirham musulmanes es muy dificil encontrarlos en buen estado porque se hacian de plata pura, pero si se pueden encontrar "mas facilmente" dinares porque se hacian en la misma aleacion que los kruger.

¿Que aleacion es mejor? No lo se, gustos personales. Tambien prefiero las monedas "aleadas" a las puras por otra razon: El gran placer de un coleccionista es coger una moneda antigua en tus manos y "sobarla" y pensar en la historia que puede haber detras de esa moneda. Obviamente no lo hare con un maple o un eagle moderno, pero con un soberano victoriano, con un medio folis de Constantino I, con un sestercio de Adriano, etc... 

PD: Ya se que saldra alguno diciendo que las monedas solo con guantes de algodon y en su capsulita y demas, pero si teneis moneda historica de verdad sentaos un dia y "sobadla"


----------



## fff (27 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> ¿Que aleacion es mejor? No lo se, gustos personales. Tambien prefiero las monedas "aleadas" a las puras por otra razon: El gran placer de un coleccionista es coger una moneda antigua en tus manos y "sobarla" y pensar en la historia que puede haber detras de esa moneda. Obviamente no lo hare con un maple o un eagle moderno, pero con un soberano victoriano, con un medio folis de Constantino I, con un sestercio de Adriano, etc...



Totalmente de acuerdo! Una moneda pura es una joya que no te atreves a tocar


----------



## piru (27 Nov 2011)

Las monedas de oro puro se pueden sobar todo lo que se quiera. El problema está en que son más blandas y resisten peor los golpes y arañazos que las monedas con aleación. No tenemos que olvidar que uno de los métodos tradicionales de comprobar la pureza es morder la moneda. Pero resisten sin problemas las agresiones químicas que pueden producir el sudor de las manos, cremas, perfumes etc. (en principio incluso mejor que las aleadas, el cobre se oxida) tomando las debidas precauciones se pueden sobar tranquilamente sin guantes, sólo hay que preocuparse de poner un paño debajo para evitar golpes y arañazos y guardarlas en sus fundas correspondientes, pero estas son precauciones comunes a todas las monedas de oro independientemente de su pureza. 

Y para mí el oro puro .9999 tiene una ventaja fundamental: su color. Una vez que se ha visto el color y el brillo del oro puro ya no se olvida y es un factor de identificación más a la hora de comprar. Cuando se compra un Kruger se compra una aleación de oro y cobre. Y aquí hablamos de comprar oro, no cobre (material de fontanería)


----------



## filibustero (28 Nov 2011)

Hola ;
Estoy interesado en comprar monedas de Oro.He pensado en comprar Kruger circuladas.
Ligeramente más barata que la nueva.
¿Que os parece?,¿LA comprariais nueva o circulada?
Comprarias otra?Kanguro,Filarmonica......
¿Que moneda de Ag, comprariais?Da igual?(Maple por ejemplo?


----------



## fff (28 Nov 2011)

Pues como se ha dicho en este hilo, se han repasado unas cuantas. Tu mismo tienes que ver tus necesidades, gustos, y para que las quieres (coleccion/inversion/refugio). Puedes ir desde las mas baratas a las mas selectas.


----------



## filibustero (28 Nov 2011)

REFUGIO.Serían mi plan de Pensiones.


----------



## fff (28 Nov 2011)

Pues entonces compralas más exclusivas, yo no iria a Krugers. Algun canguro, pandas, eagles o la Buffalo. Podrian ser mas solicitadas y tener un premium interesante.
De plata, bueno, pandas chinos tampoco es mala idea... Si te quieres ir a las lunares del dragon, es una apuesta, pero no parece muy mala idea, son interesantes.


----------



## filibustero (28 Nov 2011)

Hola ; ¿y por que no Krugers?Al fin y al cabo es Au.....


----------



## fff (28 Nov 2011)

Mi opinion: Yo krugers los veo como un lingote de oro autentico. Sin mas. Algo mas exclusivo como un panda de este año o un buffalo 'valdrá más' (CREO yo) de aqui a unos años. Por ser más exclusivos. Los krugers valdran lo mismo.

Repito, esta es mi opinion, y nadie tiene por qué estar de acuerdo


----------



## Atanor (28 Nov 2011)

Si es bullion compra siempre la que esté mas barata y tenga menos premium en cada momento. Se trata de acumular la mayor cantidad de oro posible.


----------



## fff (28 Nov 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> aqui el premium veremos si se respeta o no, el de la tienda parte de una posición de privilegio y fuerza y no mostrará mucho interés en pagarte premiums, quizás un poco pero no mucho; en fin, que yo respeto tu opinión que me parece tambien muy correcta.:rolleye:



De acuerdo contigo, y como bien dices antes, hay que mirar el premium. Yo desde luego antes de cogerme una filarmonica me pillaria un canguro, y antes que un kruger un bufalo. Tu moneda 'puede querer ser mas requerida que otras', esa es la ventaja, esa exclusividad.

Pero bueno, si se apuesta por un madmax, ahi no tendria ningun sentido... esperemos no llegar a las peores previsiones


----------



## Eldenegro (28 Nov 2011)

Pues yo no estoy deacuerdo en que se desprecie de esa forma al Krugerrand. Fue la primera moneda monedar en tamaño 1oz troy (aleada, pero el peso de oro fino sigue siendo 1oz) y es la moneda de oro mas comerciada a nivel mundial. Las otras tendran mas diseños, se les pondra premium, pero la mas intercambiada es el Kruger. Mucho mas incluso que las eagle. Es una moneda que te aceptan en todo el mundo.

Cierto es que yo prefiero tener las monedas variadas porque yo me dedico a la coleccion, pero no mezclemos conceptos.

Si quieres la moneda de oro mas reconocida a nivel mundial es el krugerrand (quizas solo a su altura esten los soberanos). Si quieres monedas de oro con un premium que tienen cierto valor de revalorizacion con el tiempo mira los Lunar de Australia o los Pandas. Los eagle, buffalos, maple y filarmonicas tienen el mismo diseño cada año, como el kruger. Los canguros y las britannia si van cambiando y tienen algo mas de premium, pero no al nivel de los lunar o los pandas.


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Nov 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> A ver si alguién de los avezados metaleros coleccionistas me puede ayudar a localizar la rèplica de la moneda de plata de 1 OZ que se visiona a partir del minuto 3:54 de este video colgado en Youtube; se aprecia una réplica de la moneda American Buffalo de 1 OZ de Oro, me podria interesar hacerme con algunas de ellas.
> 
> Rèplica en plata de la American Buffalo



Eso es un Round, son muy conocidos en USA y tienen bastante mercado.

Aqui los puedes encontrar: Buy Silver Online | Buy Silver Rounds | APMEX.com


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Nov 2011)

Sip, es un round en plata del buffalo. Tengo una en la coleccion  Tambien tengo media onza del "Liberty Lobby" dedicada a Andrew Jackson, el unico presidente americano que alguna vez pago la deuda


----------



## Eldenegro (29 Nov 2011)

jejeje... tengo algunas monedas (toda la coleccion debe estar en torno a las 1000 monedas, pero solo el 20% deben ser las de metales preciosos, antiguas y de colecionista)

La round que tengo la pille a traves de ebay a unos chicos de USA muy majos junto con material (capsulas y demas). La tenian como curiosidad y la pille. Esta muy bien.

Te dejo las fotos por las dos caras al lado de un florin victoriano del siglo XIX (florin gothic head) para que veas que, aunque sean chulas, antes se hacian monedas mucho mas bonitas y mas trabajadas (y eso que el florin esta circulado)













Edito que me han quedado borrosas. La cara de Andrew Jackson pone Courage encima. En la otra cara pone Liberty Lobby 1978. La round del buffalo solo pone one ounce troy 999, asi que no se quien la hizo.

Si tiene oportunidad lease la historia de Andrew Jackson. Destruyo el primer banco central de USA, devolvio toda la deuda que tenian... vamos... igualito que los gobernantes actuales.


----------



## andreu (29 Nov 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> jejeje... tengo algunas monedas (toda la coleccion debe estar en torno a las 1000 monedas, pero solo el 20% deben ser las de metales preciosos, antiguas y de colecionista)
> 
> La round que tengo la pille a traves de ebay a unos chicos de USA muy majos junto con material (capsulas y demas). La tenian como curiosidad y la pille. Esta muy bien.
> 
> ...



Como bien dicen Uds:
El bufalo es de fabricación privada(de ahi lo de round- con lo que no se puede confundir-seria perseguible por la autoridad monetaria amaricana- con las monedas acuñadas por la MINT USA OFICIALES )

Andrew Jackson, permitanme ponerlo en mayusculas 
HA SIDO EL !!!!! UNICO !!!!! PRESIDENTE DE GOBIERNO MODERNO EN EL MUNDO que con/por sus bemoles a CERRADO UN BANCO CENTRAL.(liberando a sus conciudadanos de ese pesado lastre).

eldenegro , me imagino que se le pasaria por la cabeza al bueno de Andrew Jackson de "destruir" ese banco central. 
Tambien como Ud. aconsejo la historia de este presidente USA tan atipico.Y como se ha llegado a la FED actual que tambien tiene ... 
muy acertado "eldenegro"


----------



## cornelius (3 Dic 2011)

¿Por que comprar buillón de plata?

Como el oro está por las nubes y me he artado de la cara de la campoamor .... después de leer este hilo, he ido a la tienda de numismástica donde compro siempre para comprar monedas de plata. El de la tienda me ha hecho una anotación sobre el buillón de plata. Esta objeción es aplicable a los ahorradores que tiran de metales con la intención de dibersificar (como es mi caso). 

Hoy la onz de plata está a 24 euros. La moneda más barata de buillón está a 29 euros/onz... no digamos de los 34 que se piden por una kookaburra. 

Si tu intención es únicamente acumular metal, ¿por qué pagas un plus por una u otra moneda con el mismo contenido en plata?, ¿Cómo recuperas ese sobre coste de 10 euros por pieza? Si lo recuperas por el aumento del precio de la materia prima, seguirás estando 10 euros por pieza por encima del "valor" real de la plata en un momento dado. A la hora de la verdad...cuando un particular se quiere deshacer de esas monedas, los profesionales esa plata la valoran como chatarra y será difícil recuperar ese "valor" añadido. 

En este sentido ¿no es mejor tirar de moneda vieja de plata que la pagas prácticamente a peso? O de lingote... o de buillón barato, barato... 

Otra cosa es que tener una buena variedad de monedas hace más bonido el cofre (a mi me pasa con el oro).


----------



## gurrumino (3 Dic 2011)

Veo que por aqui estais los mas entendidos y tengo una pregunta que a lo mejor me podeis aclarar , ¿ merece la pena comprar monedas de oro pequeñas como por ejemplo medios soberanos, en vez de onzas y monedas grandes? y otra cosilla, ¿sabeis la diferencia en peso tolerable en estas fracciones pequeñas? , perdon, no se como explicarme, pongo como ejemplo tambien 2 medios soberanos de distintos años, pesados con precision , dan diferentes pesos, ¿cual seria la diferencia tolerable maxima en esta medida?.
Gracias y perdon si no debe ir aqui esta cuestion, me la muevan please.


----------



## HRM (3 Dic 2011)

Yo no recomendaría Bullión de Plata, a no ser que vendas luego a coleccionista.

El Krugerrand da igual su estado. A todos nos gusta la monedita nueva y con el facial perfecto, pero es invariable (por lo que representa, 1 Onz). A diferencia de otras monedas como Alfonsinas, Isabelinas, Soberanos, Francos... que se mira su fecha de acuñación y disponibilidad en el mercado, así como estado de conservación


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Dic 2011)

Axouxere dijo:


> Aparte de tener dinero fiat y karlillos en bancolchón, llevo tiempo planteándome hacerme con algo de moneda bullion, o incluso lingote de platino, paladio, también para bancolchón. Pero tengo dudas.
> ¿De todas las bullion, cual sería la más recomendable para comenzar? Hablaríamos de no más de 3000 € por el momento.
> Gracias por ayudarme.



yo, para no complicarme la vida compraria 2 krugerrands oro de 1 oz y 20 monedas de plata de 1 oz.

Parece ser que los primeros son conocidos y no presentan problemas, valor compraventa bueno. Lo de pandas y monedas con tanto valor premium, para los coleccionistas de sellos (y monedas), prefiero algo que salga más a precio de spot.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Dic 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Tranquilos que no estáis solos...



Las MDD (máquinas de discutir = esposas) tienen eso, que lo que no sea saldos bancarios no cuenta. Sus rivières, sortijas y diamantitos es cosa diferente. Sus esclavas, collares colgantes tampoco cuentan : eso son joyas de la familia )

El problema viene cuando tienes tú los "caprichos": mira que gastarse eso en un reloj IWC ..."  "Pero para qué quieres dos pares de gemelos Milus de esos a 200 euros??? tas loco?", "los Fluchos y Sebagos están muy bien y te duran mucho, no necesitas gastar tanto en estos zapatos"

Tampoco entienden las inversiones. Mira que arriesgar 18 mil aurelios para venderlos al dia siguiente por 1000 más...No me fío yo de estas casas de broker, mira lo que pasó con Lehman y tal y cual...:S

Ya no te digo los coches. Con el BMW 5 para viajes, con el Peugeot para la city te sobraba y no necesitabas este Lexus. Encima te martirizan durante tiempo..."gastarse tanto en una marca que nadie conoce y que vale como un Mercedes...", o " pues yo voy más cómoda en el BMW".

Ni entienden tener una cuenta en Suiza...si te pasara algo ya me veo por esos mundos, no sé si recuperaría eso. :S

Por añadidura, desconfían de las monedas de plata y oro, piensan "se le habrá soltado un cable?", "seguro que le timan", "ahora le ha dado por eso, lo que nos faltaba".

Por supuesto, es una caricatura y no todas las personas ni MDD son iguales, pero un porcentaje alto es así. Ellas confían en un buen Plan de Pensiones y en 500000 euros en La Caixa al 7,5 % a 5 años ))) (mi suegra también perdió casi todos sus ahorros en productos de alta rentabilidad como ese último)


----------



## cornelius (4 Dic 2011)

Gracias señor miaavg...

Como inversor del tipo poco especializado que accede al oro y plata como recurso para la diversificación, le doy la razón encuando a que el buillón facilita enormemente las cosas. Yo no se si una moneda de paco de 100 tiene más o menos plata, o si el hecho de que esté marcada o desgastada afectará enormemente su valor. Sin embargo, una philarmónica nuevecita y reluciente, es bien hermosa... y vale lo que vale.

En referencia a los compro Oro, yo no los tocaría ni con un palo... el problema será ver si en tiempo de necesidad, a la hora de deshacerte de tu kookaburra, duele o no aceptar el precio de compra que te ofrezca un profesional.

Posiblemente la única manera de acceder a la plata a precio de coste es tirar de monedas de 12e (agotadas) o de las de 20euros... Si se quiere variar para hacer el cofre algo más atractivo, pues tirar de buillón y asumir el sobrecoste... que no es poco. ienso: ...dificil el tema... pues también en el foro algunos desaconsejan el buillón de plata...:ouch:


----------



## adenia (4 Dic 2011)

No me entero, pensaba que bullion es "lingote", entonces, ¿Qué es "moneda bullión"? ¿Qué distintos tipos de oro y plata hay?


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Dic 2011)

adenia dijo:


> No me entero, pensaba que bullion es "lingote", entonces, ¿Qué es "moneda bullión"? ¿Qué distintos tipos de oro y plata hay?



A ver si esta definición de bullión te sirve:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nvertir-en-plata-desde-0-a-5.html#post4214702

También tienes la investopedia:
Bullion Definition

y la wikipedia:
Precious metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## adenia (6 Dic 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A ver si esta definición de bullión te sirve:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nvertir-en-plata-desde-0-a-5.html#post4214702
> 
> También tienes la investopedia:
> ...



Maravilloso, todo aclarado 

Ahora una coseja, ¿Qué os parecen las modenas de "Oro y plata" que vende ciode? No las he encontrado en ninguna otra tienda. Me imagino que Ciode coge modenas de plata de su stock que no venda porque las tiene caras, y las "adorna" con baños de oro y de color, para ver si saca esos stocks, ¿Qué pensáis?

Enlace:
Tienda | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata

(Ahí hay de plata sólo, de plata y oro, y de plata y color).


----------



## cornelius (8 Dic 2011)

Yo finalmente he optado por philarmónicas, nalbes y libertys... 
Las philarmónicas las más caras... ya no miro pandas, kokaburras y demás pues el precio está altísimo...

Está claro que hay que buscar... he comprado en el numismástico de siempre y estoy bastante satisfecho... volviendo hacia casa he entrado en otro donde tenía un montón de monedas expuestas...
vendia los nables a 33euros la pieza :8: :8: me decía que la plata había subido mucho :ouch:


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Dic 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Yo finalmente he optado por philarmónicas, nalbes y libertys...
> Las philarmónicas las más caras... ya no miro pandas, kokaburras y demás pues el precio está altísimo...
> 
> Está claro que hay que buscar... he comprado en el numismástico de siempre y estoy bastante satisfecho... volviendo hacia casa he entrado en otro donde tenía un montón de monedas expuestas...
> vendia los nables a 33euros la pieza :8: :8: me decía que la plata había subido mucho :ouch:



Perdon por mi ignorancia, pero ¿nalbes?:


----------



## cornelius (8 Dic 2011)

perdon... maple:ouch:


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Dic 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Las philarmónicas las más caras...



¿COMORL?!


*ANTES* de ir a la tienda mira la cotización y los precios en internet teniendo en cuenta los gastos de envío, seguros y transferencias. Los apuntas en un papelito si no tienes buena memoria. Ya tienes una referencia para saber si el precio de la tienda es bueno o malo para ti.


----------



## Beto (9 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues creo que te hará más ilusión tener Philas; Maples o Eagles en Plata, pero solo es una opinión discutida y discutible ¿quién dijo eso?ienso::ouch:
> 
> En serio, para empezar lo haria con plata y en monedas de 1 Oz, compraria un poco variado para cojer un poco el gusto, empezaria por Eagles o Maples, o tambien Libertades, despues ya Coins Bullion más de colecionismo, tipo Kookaburras, Pandas, Lunares, pasate por alguna web alemana tipo anlagegold24 y mira las imagenes de las monedas aunque muchas de ellas no les hace justicia, tambien Ciode y OroDirect tiene buenas imagenes.





Axouxere dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas que estáis dando. Aclarar que en mi caso me planteo la compra de oro o plata como plan de pensiones a largo plazo, no para vender dentro de un par de años. Lo mismo los karlillos, que salvo un mad max de bajo nivel no tengo intención de vender. Me quedan más de veinte años para la jubilación y no soy partidario por el momento de los planes de pensiones de los bancos.




yo, como novato en esto, empece por las monedas que mas me gustaban y con un diseño mas bonito. Las Eagles me encantan  y como alguno ya ha comentado, la intencion es tenerlas el maximo tiempo posible. Que sea mi tesssssoro, aunque de momento es muy pequeñito...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> Luego la moneda bullion tiene una ventaja sobre los lingotes; es fácilmente reconocible y medible, es decir, dificil que te dén gato por liebre, tanto en aqui como en la China, tanto para el comprador como para el vendedor, y más aún, tiene la gran ventaja de no necesitar un gran conocimiento y sofisticados materiales de verificación para comprarlas con cierta tranquilidad entre particulares.



Muy buena argumentación, pero para el forero que preguntaba yo remarcaría el párrafo que cito, pues creo que es lo que marca la diferencia fundamental. Para luego vender monedas numismáticas tienes que dar con un comprador que las conozca, lo que te reduce el mercado muchísimo. Las monedas bullion las conoce todo el mundo (que anda en esto), y se puede comprobar su autenticidad sobre la marcha (peso y medida) con toda facilidad. Salvo que uno tenga la intención de no venderlas nunca, el diferencial de precio que se paga por las monedas bullion es el precio por poderlas vender cuando uno lo desee con una facilidad notablemente mayor. 

Los lingotes también son más difíciles de vender. Tienen menos mercado. La mayoría de la gente prefiere tener bonitas monedas que no frías "fichas" de metal.


----------



## Vidar (10 Dic 2011)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Muy buena argumentación, pero para el forero que preguntaba yo remarcaría el párrafo que cito, pues creo que es lo que marca la diferencia fundamental. Para luego vender monedas numismáticas tienes que dar con un comprador que las conozca, lo que te reduce el mercado muchísimo. Las monedas bullion las conoce todo el mundo (que anda en esto), y se puede comprobar su autenticidad sobre la marcha (peso y medida) con toda facilidad. Salvo que uno tenga la intención de no venderlas nunca, el diferencial de precio que se paga por las monedas bullion es el precio por poderlas vender cuando uno lo desee con una facilidad notablemente mayor.
> 
> Los lingotes también son más difíciles de vender. Tienen menos mercado. La mayoría de la gente prefiere tener bonitas monedas que no frías "fichas" de metal.



Ese premium en las bullion se supone que se mantiene, siempre estamos hablando de la diferencia oro papel - oro físico...

Y el oro físico (certificado por moneda bullion) debería mantener ese premium, si además quieres krugerrrands (las más reconocidas) y además del año vigente (nuevecitas) quizá el premium pueda ser incluso superior.


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2011)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Muy buena argumentación, pero para el forero que preguntaba yo remarcaría el párrafo que cito, pues creo que es lo que marca la diferencia fundamental. Para luego vender monedas numismáticas tienes que dar con un comprador que las conozca, lo que te reduce el mercado muchísimo. Las monedas bullion las conoce todo el mundo (que anda en esto), y se puede comprobar su autenticidad sobre la marcha (peso y medida) con toda facilidad. Salvo que uno tenga la intención de no venderlas nunca, el diferencial de precio que se paga por las monedas bullion es el precio por poderlas vender cuando uno lo desee con una facilidad notablemente mayor.
> 
> Los lingotes también son más difíciles de vender. Tienen menos mercado. La mayoría de la gente prefiere tener bonitas monedas que no frías "fichas" de metal.



tampoco nos volvamos locos, es cierto que las monedas son mas bonitas y mas faciles de vender, lo que no quiere decir que los lingotes no sean faciles de vender tambien, hace poco un forero intentó vender un lingote 'good delivery' 100 gramos y se lo quitaban de las manos, recibió un montón de ofertas, asi que compra lo que sea mas barato que todo es oro, igual de bueno, y si es good delivery yo no me preocuparia, lo vas a vender bien


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Dic 2011)

hortera dijo:


> tampoco nos volvamos locos, es cierto que las monedas son mas bonitas y mas faciles de vender, lo que no quiere decir que los lingotes no sean faciles de vender tambien, hace poco un forero intentó vender un lingote 'good delivery' 100 gramos y se lo quitaban de las manos, recibió un montón de ofertas, asi que compra lo que sea mas barato que todo es oro, igual de bueno, y si es good delivery yo no me preocuparia, lo vas a vender bien



Bueno, es que si no es "good delivery" directamente no hay forma fácil de venderlo. Nadie sensato lo compraría sin hacerle antes pruebas. Luego, claro, una cosa es un lingote de 100 gramos... No tengo yo tan claro que fuera tan fácil deshacerse de uno de 250 o de 500 gr, aunque todo es una cuestión de precio... Por otra parte, si bajas a lingotes de 1 oz, la diferencia con una moneda desaparece o practicamente desaparece. Y si bajas todavía más de peso... El forero tiene 3000 €, con lo que no puede comprar ni un lingote de 100 gramos. Aunque ya se que no es precisamente el sitio más adecuado para comprar nada, en orodirect veo que está a 4.339 €. 

En este foro siempre todo el mundo ha recomendado comprar monedas mejor que lingotes. Yo aprendí de esto aquí. Cuando llegué no sabía nada  

Con 3000 €, añadiéndole un poquito más, yo compraría tres monedas de 1 oz, sin lugar a dudas. Monedas de las que todo el mundo conoce: krugerrands, maple leaf, filarmónicas...


----------



## filibustero (10 Dic 2011)

*Por que?*

El forero tiene 3000 €, con lo que no puede comprar ni un lingote de 100 gramos. Aunque ya se que no es precisamente el sitio más adecuado para comprar nada, en orodirect veo que está a 4.339 €. 

En este foro siempre todo el mundo ha recomendado comprar monedas mejor que lingotes. Yo aprendí de esto aquí. Cuando llegué no sabía nada  

¿Por que O.D, no es el mejor sitio para comprar Nada?.
Personalmente, prefiero pagar 10 o 15 euros de más, que gastarme 4000 eurazos ,por internet, sin saber ,lo que compras, a quien se lo compras.
Por lo menos alli lo tienes delante.
Te dan seguridad.
Es mi humilde opinión, (sin acritud).


----------



## sammy (10 Dic 2011)

Bueno, pues haciendo caso al foro he hecho hoy mi primera compra, 5 onzas de plata: 2 pandas, 2 koalas y 1 kookaburra. Como veis una modesta compra para empezar.
Gracias a todos los expertos que nos van dando pistas a los novatos.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (10 Dic 2011)

filibustero dijo:


> El forero tiene 3000 €, con lo que no puede comprar ni un lingote de 100 gramos. Aunque ya se que no es precisamente el sitio más adecuado para comprar nada, en orodirect veo que está a 4.339 €.
> 
> En este foro siempre todo el mundo ha recomendado comprar monedas mejor que lingotes. Yo aprendí de esto aquí. Cuando llegué no sabía nada
> 
> ...



Acritud ninguna. Aquí estamos todos para aprender. 

Es más caro. Hay otros sitios que ofrecen garantías y cuestan menos. Ahora mismo puede usted ver la Nugget en O.D.(que además es la única que tienen en este momento y no es de las más favoritas del mercado) a 1388 €. La misma la tiene usted en El Andorrano a 1363 €. Son 25 € de diferencia. Puede no ser una gran cantidad, pero... ¿por qué pagarla?

Lista de precios

También hay otros sitios aparte de El Andorrano. Incluso en el extranjero, sitios fiables y con precios interesantes. En los hilos sobre el oro se dan direcciones. Luego también hay foreros con muchos mensajes que compran y venden y de los que nadie ha dicho que sean estafadores. Al contrario. Depende de donde viva usted, puede hacer los tratos en mano. 

¿Seguridad dice usted? Bueno, si usted considera seguro que tanto los securitas que le van a hacer la entrega si compra en O.D., como todo el personal a través de cuyas manos va a pasar la información, sepan que usted posee oro físico...


----------



## fff (10 Dic 2011)

sammy dijo:


> Bueno, pues haciendo caso al foro he hecho hoy mi primera compra, 5 onzas de plata: 2 pandas, 2 koalas y 1 kookaburra. Como veis una modesta compra para empezar.
> Gracias a todos los expertos que nos van dando pistas a los novatos.



Pues no esta mal para empezar... cuidado, es adictivo


----------



## Beto (10 Dic 2011)

sammy dijo:


> Bueno, pues haciendo caso al foro he hecho hoy mi primera compra, 5 onzas de plata: 2 pandas, 2 koalas y 1 kookaburra. Como veis una modesta compra para empezar.
> Gracias a todos los expertos que nos van dando pistas a los novatos.





fff dijo:


> Pues no esta mal para empezar... cuidado, es adictivo



absolutamente cierto, cuando ves tus moneditas, quieras mas


----------



## Atanor (10 Dic 2011)

Muy adictivo!!! Acabarás cambiando todos los papeles que ahorres por plata y oro. Bienvenido.



fff dijo:


> Pues no esta mal para empezar... cuidado, es adictivo


----------



## gurrumino (10 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> Muy adictivo!!! Acabarás cambiando todos los papeles que ahorres por plata y oro. Bienvenido.



Pues otro mas que lo puede afirmar, te volveras metaladicto.


----------



## sammy (10 Dic 2011)

gurrumino dijo:


> Pues otro mas que lo puede afirmar, te volveras metaladicto.



Dios dónde me he metido! 

La verdad es que ya estoy mirando webs y sitios por ahí a ver dónde puedo comprar las filarmónicas más baratas, jeje.


----------



## Beto (10 Dic 2011)

sammy dijo:


> Dios dónde me he metido!
> 
> La verdad es que ya estoy mirando webs y sitios por ahí a ver dónde puedo comprar las filarmónicas más baratas, jeje.



yo siempre he comprado en esta o

uy, que me la olvido!

Silbertresor - Silbermnzen 1 Oz


----------



## elrasillas (10 Dic 2011)

Si el lidl español fuese como el aleman seria mas facil nuestro empeño.

Puta mierda de pais.


----------



## duval81 (10 Dic 2011)

¿Alguien me puede decir el coste de envío del andorrano? Es que he buscado en su web y no he sido capaz de encontrarlo


----------



## fff (11 Dic 2011)

12 euros, si no recuerdo mal


----------



## piru (11 Dic 2011)

elrasillas dijo:


> Si el lidl español fuese como el aleman seria mas facil nuestro empeño.
> 
> Puta mierda de pais.





Y no sólo el LIDL. También tienen cadenas como esta:

Euro Change - Goldkurse


En Berlín hay varias tiendas por las calles y en el aeropuerto.
Supongo que en el resto de Alemania habrá algo parecido.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Dic 2011)

¿Pero esto qué es, desagradecidos?

A ver en qué parte de Europa encontráis algo parecido a los k12: plata por debajo del spot y con seguro anti-pérdida.


----------



## mk73 (12 Dic 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Pero esto qué es, desagradecidos?
> 
> A ver en qué parte de Europa encontráis algo parecido a los k12: plata por debajo del spot y con seguro anti-pérdida.




fuera de espanya nadie conoce las moneditas de 12 euro ni las de 20
y encima su valor numismatico es nulo
tampoco es un disparate invertir en onzas; cada uno toma sus decesiones


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Dic 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> fuera de espanya nadie conoce las moneditas de 12 euro ni las de 20
> y encima su valor numismatico es nulo
> tampoco es un disparate invertir en onzas; cada uno toma sus decesiones



No, hombre, no: Lo he dicho por lo de "_puta mierda de país_" porque aquí el lidl no vende monedas en el super.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Dic 2011)

miaavg dijo:


> ante todo habria que pensar que estamos comprando Plata, hay que olvidarse si tiene valor facial o no, si lo tiene pues bienvenido sea pero que no sea el principal leif motiv de su adquisición; el que compre-adquiera-cambie esta moneda es por su contenido en plata o aleación de plata sterling, cuando uno compra esta moneda esta comprando plata al precio de 0,72 €/gr., que esté en moneda aleada dá lo mismo, tambien el Kruger esta aleado con cobre y es indiferente, tambien la Britannia esta aleada 0.958 mm y no deja de ser moneda de plata; ahora mismo el precio más ventajoso de compra de plata estaria en las Philarmonicas a 0.92 €/gr -IVA/inc.; restando la diferencia nos dá 0.20 €/gr. a favor de los Karlillos.



Totalmente de acuerdo, sin embargo me gustaría precisar que el valor facial viene a ser algo así como las ruedecitas cuando estás aprendiendo a montar en bici. Tengo un amigo que me hizo un poco de caso y sus primeras monedas (filarmónicas) las compró a finales de julio. De vez en cuando me suelta un "_-¿Qué, la plata cómo está?_", con retranca.
Entiende todo lo que le he contado, pero dice que, por ahora, no vuelve a comprar. Si hubiese adquirido k12, seguramente hubiese vuelto a hacer pequeñas adquisiciones en los meses siguientes, con la tranquilidad de poder recuperar el dinero en el momento que quisiera.




Además, si no tienen premium numismático, las cambias por debajo de spot y no tienen IVA... parecen que son perfectas para la inversión. 

La pega sería que no son apenas conocidas ni en España ni fuera. Peeero, la plata y el oro son reconocidos a nivel mundial y sus hermanas alemanas les pueden abrir el camino. De hecho hay tiendas alemanas en donde se venden k12.


----------



## Smeentkin (12 Dic 2011)

foreros, una duda que me ha salido. Mirando las monedas de plata estos dias veo todas a 27-31 euros, excepto la del dragon lunar que ronda los 57. ¿Este sobreprecio es solo por la rareza o es otra cosa?

Gracias!!


----------



## skifi (12 Dic 2011)

Smeentkin dijo:


> foreros, una duda que me ha salido. Mirando las monedas de plata estos dias veo todas a 27-31 euros, excepto la del dragon lunar que ronda los 57. ¿Este sobreprecio es solo por la rareza o es otra cosa?
> 
> Gracias!!



Pues ha sido más cara desde el principio: Casi costaba lo mismo una onza que la moneda de dos onzas. Parece que dijeron que iban a fabricar muy pocas de 1oz, y ha colado cobrar eso...ienso:


----------



## Eldenegro (12 Dic 2011)

skifi dijo:


> Pues ha sido más cara desde el principio: Casi costaba lo mismo una onza que la moneda de dos onzas. Parece que dijeron que iban a fabricar muy pocas de 1oz, y ha colado cobrar eso...ienso:



Alguien me comento que un año la Perth Mint (que es quien fabrica estas monedas) cogio una de las monedas y les dijo a los distribuidores que pedido minimo de 5000 onzas, y muchos se echaron atras. Hubo solo cuatro o cinco que pidieron y pusieron el precio que les dio la gana.

No se si habra pasado lo mismo, pero pensad que en China el dragon tiene mucha tirada (he visto que incluso Ruanda o algun otro pais africano tambien han sacado una moneda del dragon) y que puede que jueguen con eso


----------



## patilltoes (12 Dic 2011)

Dentro de poco se supone que empezaran a estar disponibles los pandas 2012:







Un poco moña y tirada de millones, pero alguna caera.


----------



## asqueado (13 Dic 2011)

La del proximo año 2012






1 OZ / Unze Silber Somaliland 2012 DRACHE LUNAR 






2012 1 oz de plata África 
Somalia elefante 1 oz de plata dragón Privado Marcos 2012

Silber Afrika | Silber Preisvergleich » Silber » Afrika kaufen


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 Dic 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Dentro de poco se supone que empezaran a estar disponibles los pandas 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira, pues ya era hora de ver la del 2012...

Como interes numismateco 0 zapatero, pero ya por seguir haciendo la coleccion..


----------



## sammy (15 Dic 2011)

Qué opináis de la Noah's Ark de Armenia? Por lo que veo es la bullion de plata más barata, por debajo de filarmónicas. Supongo que valor premium cero, no?
<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YIQ5Rye01Ao" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fff (15 Dic 2011)

Pues que es bonita y barata, que mas quieres?
Se revalorizará en un futuro? No creo, pero si sube la plata, subirá de la mano como todas


----------



## TheExplodingBubble (16 Dic 2011)

Una pregunta...los precios de la london gold company no son un poco salvajes??

British coins | gold sovereigns | royal mint | The London Coin Company - Home page
Hay alguna razón a esto?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## duval81 (16 Dic 2011)

¿Sabéis de alguna web dónde se pueden conseguir pandas, kookaburras o koalas de años anteriores? 
Hay una alemana que tiene varias kookaburras pero hasta el año que viene no pueden vender.


----------



## Atanor (16 Dic 2011)

sammy dijo:


> Qué opináis de la Noah's Ark de Armenia? Por lo que veo es la bullion de plata más barata, por debajo de filarmónicas. Supongo que valor premium cero, no?
> <iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YIQ5Rye01Ao" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Acaba de salir y al ser su primera emisión tiene un premium muy muy bajo. La venden todas las tiendas alemanas así que es perfectamente reconocible.

Como dicen por ahí bonita y barata. Para mi perfecta.


----------



## adenia (19 Dic 2011)

Nueva hebra:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html#post5471591


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

hola buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda muy tonta que seguramente podréis resolverme,
el andorrano es un particular o una tienda?


----------



## Crisis Warrior (27 May 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> hola buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda muy tonta que seguramente podréis resolverme,
> el andorrano es un particular o una tienda?



Es una tienda.


----------



## skifi (27 May 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> hola buenas a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una duda muy tonta que seguramente podréis resolverme,
> el andorrano es un particular o una tienda?



Por concretar un poco más la respuesta de Crisis Warrior:

Es una persona (compañero forero al que puedes ver aquí en su ficha del foro), y regenta una tienda física que puedes visitar aquí:

Andorrano Joyería


----------



## GoldSilver (27 May 2012)

muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## kikelon (28 May 2012)

Como novato que soy, dejándome guiar por los gurús de la compraventa de moneda bullión, estaba pensando en comprar oro en moneda.
Mi primera tendencia eran los krugerrands, son conocidos, se colocan bien, y parece que siempre hay demanda, pero una vez vió mi mujer las panda, kangaroo, bufalo, y demás animalitos, le salió la vena lorealista y prefiere coleccionar dichos bichitos.
Así pues tenía pensado comprar panda porque parece que el premium siempre es demandado y son bastante codiciadas, luego pasaría a canguro o bufalo ¿Valen realmente ese sobrecoste? en realidad hablando de 1300-1400 pavos, ahora mismo me daría un poco igual una diferencia de 35 euros. Lo que me dá miedo es que se desplome el precio, aunque no las compro como inversión a corto plazo (para eso hay opciones mejores) tampoco me gustaría haber comprado en un pico que me deje con un 40% de la inversión perdida a medio plazo.
Otra cosa. ¿porque no se habla tanto de las onzas de islas cook? son las más baratas y de fabricación alemana, y ahora mismo hay más de 40 euros de diferencia con una panda ¿son menos apreciadas en el mercado?

y por último ¿se exige alguna documentación para comprar oro o puede ser una compra totalmente anónima en la que yo voy por ejemplo a la tienda del andorrano (previo encargo), le pago en efectivo y me llevo las monedas?


----------



## FoSz2 (28 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Mi primera tendencia eran los krugerrands, son conocidos, se colocan bien, y parece que siempre hay demanda, pero una vez vió mi mujer las panda, kangaroo, bufalo, y demás animalitos, le salió la vena lorealista y prefiere coleccionar dichos bichitos.



Pero no le enseñes al barbudo, hombre ¿le has dado la vuelta a la moneda?







Lo de si bajará o no supongo que te refieres a corto plazo, pues hay quien dice que sí y hay quien dice que no. Te diría lo que yo pienso a corto plazo, pero me he equivocado tantas veces que mejor que no. Así resumiendo rápidamente los gurús o inversores legendarios que yo conozca: Jim Rogers y Marc Faber son los únicos que dicen que *puede* que siga corrigiendo. Lo cual no es poca cosa.

De todas formas, si comprar el oro como un seguro, deberías hacer compras periódicas sin importante el precio, como pagar el seguro de incendios de tu casa. Si te bajan la cuota, pues mejor no? Pero porque no se incendie tu casa no dejas de pagar el seguro. (esto no es mío, me he copiado de A.Fekete)


EDITO: Si lo que te da miedo es a un desplome del precio, mira a ver si puedes conseguir las monedas de oro francesas que salieron hace poco. Me parece que no las podrás conseguir a facial, pero algo es algo. Son como unos karlillos de oro.


----------



## Goldmaus (28 May 2012)

Hola kikelon! Mis comentarios a las cuestiones planteadas están en azul:



kikelon dijo:


> Como novato que soy, dejándome guiar por los gurús de la compraventa de moneda bullión, estaba pensando en comprar oro en moneda.
> Mi primera tendencia eran los krugerrands, son conocidos, se colocan bien, y parece que siempre hay demanda, pero una vez vió mi mujer las panda, kangaroo, bufalo, y demás animalitos, le salió la vena lorealista y prefiere coleccionar dichos bichitos.
> Los Krugerrand son las bullion que llegaron a sustituir a las viejas monedas como las Vreneli, los Soberanos y los Centenarios, entre otras, como moneda principal de inversión. Esto claro, a nivel general o global.
> 
> ...


----------



## kikelon (28 May 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola kikelon! Mis comentarios a las cuestiones planteadas están en azul:



Muchas gracias goldmaus. Respecto a las monedas de las islas cook, siendo alemanas su respaldo debería estar más que garantizado, en todo caso, lo que respalda estas monedas ¿no es precísamente su cantidad de oro puro?
Es un poco raro. Por cierto ¿cuales son de calidad proof/espejo que comentas?


----------



## Atanor (29 May 2012)

El respaldo se refiere a que si la onza la emite un Estado es ese Estado el que garantiza que contiene 31,1 gramos de oro/plata pura mientras que en el caso contrario es una empresa privada la que lo garantiza...

Nadie en ningún lugar del mundo pone en duda que una American Eagle, Libertad de Mexico, Mapples, Filarmónicas, Britanias, Krugerrands, kookaburras, etc, etc, etc contiene el metal que dicen contener. Y eso se paga mas, claro.



kikelon dijo:


> Muchas gracias goldmaus. Respecto a las monedas de las islas cook, siendo alemanas su respaldo debería estar más que garantizado, en todo caso, lo que respalda estas monedas ¿no es precísamente su cantidad de oro puro?
> Es un poco raro. Por cierto ¿cuales son de calidad proof/espejo que comentas?


----------



## fff (29 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Muchas gracias goldmaus. Respecto a las monedas de las islas cook, siendo alemanas su respaldo debería estar más que garantizado, en todo caso, lo que respalda estas monedas ¿no es precísamente su cantidad de oro puro?
> ?



El respaldo no es porque sean alemanas, sino porque el estado de Las Islas Cook lo respalda. La empresa que las fabrica para ellas se hundiria si se descubriera algo vamos a decir 'sospechoso'... Y lo mismo pasaria con las monedas en Australia, Canada... su reputación quedaria en entredicho.

Mira puedes comprar plata/oro de una onza sin que sea moneda y en el momento de la venta te pagaran mas o menos lo mismo previa comprobacion. A fin y a cuentas tambien querran comprobar tus eagles, maples o lo que sean. Si nos gustan este tipo de momedas es porque son facilmente reconocibles y un estado las respalda.


----------



## Goldmaus (29 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Muchas gracias goldmaus. Respecto a las monedas de las islas cook, siendo alemanas su respaldo debería estar más que garantizado, en todo caso, lo que respalda estas monedas ¿no es precísamente su cantidad de oro puro?
> Es un poco raro. Por cierto ¿cuales son de calidad proof/espejo que comentas?



Hola kikelon. Con respecto al respaldo no tengo más que agregar a lo ya escrito por Atanor y fff. 

Me parece que tienes una confusióncon respecto al origen de las Bounty. Las mismas tienen el respaldo monetario de las Islas Cook para que sean consideradas monedas y no medallas, pero no son emitidas por las Islas, sino por una ceca alemana. A este tipo de monedas se les llama _pseudomoneda_ o _moneda por encargo_ o _moneda de agencia_.

Con respecto a la segunda pregunta: Las monedas bullion son ofrecidas generalmente en calidad "satín" (BU o brilliant uncirculated, en inglés) aunque en realidad podrían clasificarse como "sin circular". Para su elaboración el material no es tratado de manera especial y es golpeado una o dos veces para obtener la imagen deseada, se producen en cantidades grandes y están destinadas a la inversión simple en metales preciosos.

Para la producción de las monedas en calidad espejo el material es tratado previamente y después es golpeado al menos dos veces para que el acabado final sea reflejante. Estas sólo se producen en cantidades pequenas y están destinadas al coleccionismo.

Como ilustración rápida, en esta página se pueden ver unas monedas en calidad satín (bajo el primer párrafo) y el mismo diseno en calidad especjo (al final de la página): Nueva serie Libertad

Cordialmente,


----------



## kikelon (29 May 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> El respaldo se refiere a que si la onza la emite un Estado es ese Estado el que garantiza que contiene 31,1 gramos de oro/plata pura mientras que en el caso contrario es una empresa privada la que lo garantiza...
> 
> Nadie en ningún lugar del mundo pone en duda que una American Eagle, Libertad de Mexico, Mapples, Filarmónicas, Britanias, Krugerrands, kookaburras, etc, etc, etc contiene el metal que dicen contener. Y eso se paga mas, claro.



Y sí ponen en duda las Islas Cook? pero si son Alemanas, normalmente se suele confiar en lo que hacen los alemanes, al menos desde el fin de la segunda guerra mundial :-D


----------



## kikelon (29 May 2012)

Goldmaus dijo:


> Hola kikelon. Con respecto al respaldo no tengo más que agregar a lo ya escrito por Atanor y fff.
> 
> Me parece que tienes una confusióncon respecto al origen de las Bounty. Las mismas tienen el respaldo monetario de las Islas Cook para que sean consideradas monedas y no medallas, pero no son emitidas por las Islas, sino por una ceca alemana. A este tipo de monedas se les llama _pseudomoneda_ o _moneda por encargo_ o _moneda de agencia_.
> 
> ...



Esa es la explicación que me faltaba. En realidad yo pensaba que la cantidad de oro y su pureza era algo certificado y alguien se había molestado en coger n monedas de una emisión al azar y les había hecho análisis. :-D
Lo que no entiendo muy bien es si son analizadas convenientemente para qué necesitan el respaldo de un gobierno, si su propio contenido en oro las respalda. Hoy el gramo de oro cotiza a 40€ aprox. y una moneda bullión tiene 31.1 gramos, lo que nos daría 1244€ aprox, si se vende la más cara por unos 1350 (panda 2012) está claro que a pesar de un premium de 100 euros, el grueso del valor reside en el oro que contiene.
Es lo que no logro entender.

Por cierto, esas de la serie libertad están chulísimas, y se vé claramente la diferencia de acabado. ¿Hay algunas que valgan la pena de la FNMT? Echaré un vistazo...


----------



## yippi (29 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Hoy el gramo de oro cotiza a 40€ aprox. y una moneda bullión tiene 31.1 gramos, lo que nos daría 1244€ aprox, si se vende la más cara por unos 1350 (panda 2012) está claro que a pesar de un premium de 100 euros, el grueso del valor reside en el oro que contiene.
> Es lo que no logro entender.



Creo que es porque una cosa es el precio Spot, y otra el precio final teniendo en cuenta la manipulación, acuñación, distribución,etc... y por supuesto añádele después el premiun . . .


----------



## guscrack (29 May 2012)

El oro y la plata sen van a dar un batacazo terrible , *NO COMPREIS BULLION *, solo os dan coba para que compreis y sacar cacho son vendedores , ¿os acordais de las inmobiliarias? pues lo mismo


----------



## Trollaco del copón (29 May 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> El oro y la plata sen van a dar un batacazo terrible , *NO COMPREIS BULLION *, solo os dan coba para que compreis y sacar cacho son vendedores , ¿os acordais de las inmobiliarias? pues lo mismo



Pues _hoyga_ la parte de patrimonio que tengo en metales (incluido plomo para el que rastrea las IP's) la veo más segura que la que tengo en papelitos de colores y mucho más segura que la parte que tengo en bits en el sistema informático de algún banco o caja...


----------



## guscrack (29 May 2012)

sabes lo que es un proxy


----------



## Trollaco del copón (29 May 2012)

guscrack dijo:


> sabes lo que es un proxy



Sí, pero es más divertido vivir peligrosamente


----------



## Atanor (29 May 2012)

Yo no se si las ponen en duda pero si yo estoy en Mexico y quiero vender unas onzas se que con Libertad, Eagles o Maples nadie me va a poner ningún problema. Ahora enseñale tu una onza de Islas Cook, Somalia... a un comerciante en Mexico, o Tahilandia... y explicale que es una onza y está hecha por una empresa alemana... 

Si quieres vender onzas de Islas Cook en Alemania seguro que sin problema pero hay onzas que son reconocidas en todo el mundo y por eso tienen un premium mayor que las que emiten las cecas privadas. 



kikelon dijo:


> Y sí ponen en duda las Islas Cook? pero si son Alemanas, normalmente se suele confiar en lo que hacen los alemanes, al menos desde el fin de la segunda guerra mundial :-D


----------



## kikelon (30 May 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Yo no se si las ponen en duda pero si yo estoy en Mexico y quiero vender unas onzas se que con Libertad, Eagles o Maples nadie me va a poner ningún problema. Ahora enseñale tu una onza de Islas Cook, Somalia... a un comerciante en Mexico, o Tahilandia... y explicale que es una onza y está hecha por una empresa alemana...
> 
> Si quieres vender onzas de Islas Cook en Alemania seguro que sin problema pero hay onzas que son reconocidas en todo el mundo y por eso tienen un premium mayor que las que emiten las cecas privadas.



Atanor, si yo eso lo entiendo, pero me extraña que el prestigio de una acuñación no venga de un análisis químico que diga "Hemos cogido 100 piezas de 20 acuñaciones distintas de estas onzas y todas tienen un perfecto contenido de 999 milésimas de oro por gramo."
Vamos, que no sé si hay algún organismo que audite y certifique monedas bullion más allá del propio prestigio de la casa de moneda que la acuña o el gobierno que la respalda, y lo cierto es que a día de hoy la honestidad de un gobierno está más que puesta en duda.


----------



## Atanor (30 May 2012)

No es cuestión de prestigio si no de reconocimiento. Por eso puedes vender fácilmente onzas de oro o plata amonedadas emitidas por Estados mientras que si quieres vender lingotes por mucho que lleven el sello de una empresa Good Delivery es probable que para comprarlos te exijan que pagues tu un análisis de peso y pureza.

A mi las Islas Cook y similares me gustan para tener alguna en mi colección de onzas del mundo pero ni loco compraría 500 onzas de ese tipo porque se que cuando quiera venderlas me va a costar mas tiempo que vender eagles, mapples, filarmónicas...


----------



## Vidar (30 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Atanor, si yo eso lo entiendo, pero me extraña que el prestigio de una acuñación no venga de un análisis químico que diga "Hemos cogido 100 piezas de 20 acuñaciones distintas de estas onzas y todas tienen un perfecto contenido de 999 milésimas de oro por gramo."
> Vamos, que no sé si hay algún organismo que audite y certifique monedas bullion más allá del propio prestigio de la casa de moneda que la acuña o el gobierno que la respalda, y lo cierto es que a día de hoy la honestidad de un gobierno está más que puesta en duda.



El oro hay que comprarlo amonedado y al precio más económico posible, por lo que veo bien tu interés hacia esas monedas.

El que te las recompre tiene maneras de asegurarse de que son buenas así que si te gustan cómpralas.

Aunque yo personalmente me iría a por krugerrands, y no otra, para empezar.


----------



## Goldmaus (30 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Atanor, si yo eso lo entiendo, pero me extraña que el prestigio de una acuñación no venga de un análisis químico que diga "Hemos cogido 100 piezas de 20 acuñaciones distintas de estas onzas y todas tienen un perfecto contenido de 999 milésimas de oro por gramo."
> Vamos, que no sé si hay algún organismo que audite y certifique monedas bullion más allá del propio prestigio de la casa de moneda que la acuña o el gobierno que la respalda, y lo cierto es que a día de hoy la honestidad de un gobierno está más que puesta en duda.



Las clásicas son las más fuertes por el respaldo de sus gobiernos. 

La Libertad es la más vieja de las bullion de plata modernas. La economía del país no será la mejor, pero la Casa de Moneda de México es la primera de América Latina y el país es el productor de plata no. 1 a nivel mundial (datos de 2011).

La American Eagle tiene el respaldo de la todavía economía no. 1 del mundo (en 2011 se vendieron casi 40 millones de onzas!).

Canadá tiene otra economía fuerte o estable que es el respaldo a la Maple Leaf.

La Philharmoniker es muy nueva, pero tiene la ventaja de ser la única moneda bullion denominada en euros.

Ahora, las monedas de agencia tampoco pueden ser menos, ya que las cecas emisoras podrían perder el respaldo del país correspondiente si sus monedas no cumpliesen con ciertos estándares de calidad (incluyendo el contenido del metal).

Algunas de las monedas nuevas se acunan en Alemania por iniciativa de las cecas emisoras; sin embargo, muchas cecas en el mundo (privadas y gubernamentales) compiten por ganar el derecho de acunación de algunas monedas con respaldo gubernamental, pero cuyos países emisores carecen de una capacidad de acunación.

El respaldo de una moneda es, entonces, una cuestión de confianza por parte del comprador; sin embargo, este debe leer y preguntar para aprender y así saber quién produce una moneda y quién la respalda, para tener esa confianza. Ante la duda, pesarla, medir su volumen y, si es posible, medir su densidad.

Cordialmente,


----------



## kikelon (30 May 2012)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, estoy aprendiendo mucho, sois una fuente de sabiduría.
Más preguntas :-D
¿Cuando decís la Liberty os referís a la que llaman Buffalo con valor de 50$?¿Esta sería en principio equivalente a las Eagle? tienen el mismo valor facial, ambas son de USA, y por ejemplo en el andorrano coinciden en precio de venta, imagino que es indiferente una u otra más allá del gusto estético ¿no?
¿Que hay de la Britannia y la Panda? ambas tienen dos poderosos gobiernos respaldándolas, son más caras y la Britannia parece que lleva alguna aleación porque pesa 33,93gr, parece que es como la Krugerrand, un poco más resistente...


----------



## Vidar (30 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas, estoy aprendiendo mucho, sois una fuente de sabiduría.
> Más preguntas :-D
> ¿Cuando decís la Liberty os referís a la que llaman Buffalo con valor de 50$?¿Esta sería en principio equivalente a las Eagle? tienen el mismo valor facial, ambas son de USA, y por ejemplo en el andorrano coinciden en precio de venta, imagino que es indiferente una u otra más allá del gusto estético ¿no?
> 
> ¿Que hay de la Britannia y la Panda? ambas tienen dos poderosos gobiernos respaldándolas, son más caras y la Britannia parece que lleva alguna aleación porque pesa 33,93gr, parece que es como la Krugerrand, un poco más resistente...



Hablando de oro las liberty son monedas USA antiguas y las buffalo una moderna muy bonita y con mucho sobreprecio.

El respaldo a las monedas de oro puro no lo dan los gobiernos emisores, lo da el propio oro (Esta es la razón principal de la inversión en oro).

Y si, con metal añadido modernas de 1oz tienes las britannia, las eagles y las krugers, mucho mejor para su conservación.


----------



## santia (30 May 2012)

En mi opinión, estas monedas son una forma reconocida de oro de inversión. Nada más. El respaldo, como dice Vidar, es que son oro físico. Con eso es suficiente. 1 onza de oro es 1 onza de oro. En forma de Krugerrand o en forma de Filarmónica o en forma de lingote. Otra cosa es la oferta y la demanda de cada una de ellas por los motivos que sean. Hay tiradas grandes y tiradas pequeñas, unas son de oro 999.9, otras son aleación, etc. y, aparte de ello, cada uno tiene su preferida (unas monedas tienen un diseño más bonito, otras no, etc.). Pero sus precios (de compra-venta) siempre se moverán en el rango del precio de 1 onza de oro.

Por supuesto, hay otras monedas de oro que no son formas tan reconocidas de oro de inversión pero que también son oro. Pero, como sus dimensiones, su peso y su pureza no son tan conocidos, pues son menos demandadas porque, seguramente, la gente no estará tan segura de lo que compra.

En cuanto a la venta de lingotes, dependiendo de los lingotes, en mi opinión. Y si van en blíster o no. Y si tienen kinegrama o no. Etc. 

En cualquier caso, conociendo a los chinos y considerando las aplicaciones "gold-plated" del tungsteno en la web chinatungsten.com y las noticias sobre ello, yo cada vez estoy más intranquilo con las monedas. Hay que observar que, por ejemplo, la propia gente de goldcoinbalance.com reconoce que una moneda falsa con núcleo de tungsteno puede pasar por buena con su método de comprobación. Por otra parte, para compensar, también dicen que, hasta lo fecha, ellos no conocen que se hayan encontrado monedas falsas con núcleo de tungsteno. 

"With the Gold Coin Balance fake one ounce coins can be detected, unless the coin has a tungsten core and stamped to look exactly like a real one"

"As far as we know to date, no gold coins have been found that have a tungsten core"​
Por ejemplo, una moneda 100% de oro y otra 100% de tungsteno, con las mismas dimensiones, se diferenciarían en peso en un 0,26%. O sea, la moneda de tungsteno pesaría un 0,26% menos. Para 1 onza, son 0,08 gramos. Si tienen el núcleo de tungsteno, o sea, si tienen menos de ese 100% de tungsteno, ese porcentaje es menor del 0,26% y esos gramos son menos de los 0,08 gramos. 

Pero, con independencia de que seamos o no capaces de detectar ese 0,26% de peso de menos, por otra parte, el diámetro de la moneda puede medirse con cierta precisión pero el espesor no se mide igual. Se mide sólo, en general, el espesor máximo exterior. Pero es más difícil medir el espesor mínimo. Por tanto, pueden fabricarse monedas falsas con diámetro y con espesor máximo igual que las verdaderas pero con espesor mínimo un poco mayor que las verdaderas, de forma que puede compensarse esos 0,08 gramos de menos con facilidad.

En definitiva, podemos llevar balanza de precisión y pie de rey pero, aún así, puede que no aseguremos la jugada. Por eso, mejor, si es posible, tiendas reconocidas y diferentes entre sí.



Valora Oro


----------



## chak4l (30 May 2012)

santia dijo:


> En mi opinión, estas monedas son una forma reconocida de oro de inversión. Nada más. El respaldo, como dice Vidar, es que son oro físico. Con eso es suficiente. 1 onza de oro es 1 onza de oro. En forma de Krugerrand o en forma de Filarmónica o en forma de lingote. Otra cosa es la oferta y la demanda de cada una de ellas por los motivos que sean. Hay tiradas grandes y tiradas pequeñas, unas son de oro 999.9, otras son aleación, etc. y, aparte de ello, cada uno tiene su preferida (unas monedas tienen un diseño más bonito, otras no, etc.). Pero sus precios (de compra-venta) siempre se moverán en el rango del precio de 1 onza de oro.
> 
> Por supuesto, hay otras monedas de oro que no son formas tan reconocidas de oro de inversión pero que también son oro. Pero, como sus dimensiones, su peso y su pureza no son tan conocidos, pues son menos demandadas porque, seguramente, la gente no estará tan segura de lo que compra.
> 
> ...



Con este post te has ganado un thanks, y por que no puedo darte dos.
Muy interesante.


----------



## taipan (30 May 2012)

santia dijo:


> En mi opinión, estas monedas son una forma reconocida de oro de inversión. Nada más. El respaldo, como dice Vidar, es que son oro físico. Con eso es suficiente. 1 onza de oro es 1 onza de oro. En forma de Krugerrand o en forma de Filarmónica o en forma de lingote. Otra cosa es la oferta y la demanda de cada una de ellas por los motivos que sean. Hay tiradas grandes y tiradas pequeñas, unas son de oro 999.9, otras son aleación, etc. y, aparte de ello, cada uno tiene su preferida (unas monedas tienen un diseño más bonito, otras no, etc.). Pero sus precios (de compra-venta) siempre se moverán en el rango del precio de 1 onza de oro.
> 
> Por supuesto, hay otras monedas de oro que no son formas tan reconocidas de oro de inversión pero que también son oro. Pero, como sus dimensiones, su peso y su pureza no son tan conocidos, pues son menos demandadas porque, seguramente, la gente no estará tan segura de lo que compra.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu aportacion, y en especial or tu ultimo parrafo. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo:muchas veces queremos comprar "duros a cuatro pesetas" y puedes terminar con un timo del tocomocho.

Mejor comprar con premium en sitio reconocido que arriesgarse... es mi opinion, claro.


----------



## chak4l (30 May 2012)

taipan dijo:


> Gracias por tu aportacion, y en especial or tu ultimo parrafo. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo:muchas veces queremos comprar "duros a cuatro pesetas" y puedes terminar con un timo del tocomocho.
> 
> Mejor comprar con premium en sitio reconocido que arriesgarse... es mi opinion, claro.



En lo del sitio reconocido estoy de acuerdo, pero no en lo del premium, ya que no creo que les compense falsificar monedas sin premium.


----------



## Vidar (30 May 2012)

según dice saile:



> "As far as we know to date, no gold coins have been found that have a tungsten core"



El mensaje es alarmista, por que para tener cuidado con esto se deberían de dar las siguientes causas:

1.- Que existan falsificaciones de monedas bullion reconocidas de wolframio.
No existen por el momento.
2.- Que esas falsificaciones sean perfectas en diseño. Y no hubiera comprobaciones simples además de por diferencias de medidas y peso, por ejemplo sonido.
Muy complicado en caso de existieran.

De momento con báscula, pie de rey y una moneda auténtica igual a lo que vayas a comprar te siguen certificando tu compra al 100%.


----------



## kikelon (30 May 2012)

santia dijo:


> En mi opinión, estas monedas son una forma reconocida de oro de inversión. Nada más. El respaldo, como dice Vidar, es que son oro físico. Con eso es suficiente. 1 onza de oro es 1 onza de oro. En forma de Krugerrand o en forma de Filarmónica o en forma de lingote. Otra cosa es la oferta y la demanda de cada una de ellas por los motivos que sean. Hay tiradas grandes y tiradas pequeñas, unas son de oro 999.9, otras son aleación, etc. y, aparte de ello, cada uno tiene su preferida (unas monedas tienen un diseño más bonito, otras no, etc.). Pero sus precios (de compra-venta) siempre se moverán en el rango del precio de 1 onza de oro.
> 
> Por supuesto, hay otras monedas de oro que no son formas tan reconocidas de oro de inversión pero que también son oro. Pero, como sus dimensiones, su peso y su pureza no son tan conocidos, pues son menos demandadas porque, seguramente, la gente no estará tan segura de lo que compra.
> 
> ...



Madre mia, menudo chasco si vas el día de mañana a venderla y métodos más modernos capaces de detectar el material por la densidad o reactivos o lo que sea, te sacan los colores como presunto estafador, siendo tú el estafado. Con los chinos hay que andarse con pies de plomo, ya no me parecen tan chulas las panda ::


----------



## MOUSTRO (30 May 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> En lo del sitio reconocido estoy de acuerdo, pero no en lo del premium, ya que no creo que les compense falsificar monedas sin premium.



He encontrado esto.....la página es una joya, que opinais??

100% Real 1995 1oz panda proof silver coin NGC PF69-in Crafts from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com


----------



## asqueado (30 May 2012)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> He encontrado esto.....la página es una joya, que opinais??
> 
> 100% Real 1995 1oz panda proof silver coin NGC PF69-in Crafts from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com



Que esa moneda es mas falsa que un billete de 17 euros

China Silver Panda Coins


.


----------



## asqueado (30 May 2012)

kikelon dijo:


> Madre mia, menudo chasco si vas el día de mañana a venderla y métodos más modernos capaces de detectar el material por la densidad o reactivos o lo que sea, te sacan los colores como presunto estafador, siendo tú el estafado. Con los chinos hay que andarse con pies de plomo, ya no me parecen tan chulas las panda ::



El dia de mañana ya ha llegado, y existen en el mercado aparatos para comprobar perfectamente lo que se compra en metales con la maxima garantia, lo que ocurre que todavia no estan al alcancen de cualquiera, pero para los compro-oro-plata, ya muchos de ellos lo van comprando.


.


----------



## chak4l (30 May 2012)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> He encontrado esto.....la página es una joya, que opinais??
> 
> 100% Real 1995 1oz panda proof silver coin NGC PF69-in Crafts from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com



Ahi claramente la falsificacion es en el encapsulado. Si rompes la capsula me gustaria ver lo que pesa y mide esa moneda.
Por otro lado se esmeran hasta en copiar las certificaciones ngc, si entrais en la pagina ngc y meteis el codigo de la moneda te aparece como autentica, incluso he visto que venden una del 93, de las cuales ngc solo ha encapsulado 1 y en esta pagina puedes pedir la cantidad que quieras.

100% Real NGC MS70 1993 China 10 Yuan 1oz Silver Panda coin Perfect Grade POP 1 and ONLY-in Crafts from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com


----------



## Goldmaus (31 May 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> En lo del sitio reconocido estoy de acuerdo, pero no en lo del premium, ya que no creo que les compense falsificar monedas sin premium.



Creo que taipan se refería a que es mejor pagar un par de euros más en un lugar reconocido que arriesgarse a ser estafado en cualquier otra parte. Me parece que no se refería a comprar monedas con premium alto.

Cordialmente,


----------



## santia (4 Jun 2012)

santia dijo:


> ............ Por ejemplo, una moneda 100% de oro y otra 100% de tungsteno, con las mismas dimensiones, se diferenciarían en peso en un 0,26%. O sea, la moneda de tungsteno pesaría un 0,26% menos. Para 1 onza, son 0,08 gramos. Si tienen el núcleo de tungsteno, o sea, si tienen menos de ese 100% de tungsteno, ese porcentaje es menor del 0,26% y esos gramos son menos de los 0,08 gramos.
> 
> Pero, con independencia de que seamos o no capaces de detectar ese 0,26% de peso de menos, por otra parte, el diámetro de la moneda puede medirse con cierta precisión pero el espesor no se mide igual. Se mide sólo, en general, el espesor máximo exterior. Pero es más difícil medir el espesor mínimo. Por tanto, pueden fabricarse monedas falsas con diámetro y con espesor máximo igual que las verdaderas pero con espesor mínimo un poco mayor que las verdaderas, de forma que puede compensarse esos 0,08 gramos de menos con facilidad.
> 
> En definitiva, podemos llevar balanza de precisión y pie de rey pero, aún así, puede que no aseguremos la jugada. Por eso, mejor, si es posible, tiendas reconocidas y diferentes entre sí.




El remate.

Otra posibilidad es que el núcleo de la moneda falsa sea de una aleación tungsteno-osmio, por ejemplo. El osmio tiene una densidad de 22,61 Tm./m3. De esta manera, los falsificadores pueden haber realizado una aleación de tungsteno 98,5% + osmio 1,5% para conseguir, de manera exacta, la misma densidad que el oro. Aquí ya no tenemos escapatoria en cuanto al peso y a las dimensiones. Pueden haber utilizado también el iridio, que tiene una densidad de 22,56 Tm./m3. 

Por lo visto, en una noticia en el FT de 2010, sí que habían descubierto una falsificación realizada con una aleación compleja con propiedades similares a las del oro que incluía osmio e iridio entre otros metales.

(Para ver la noticia, googlear: "China gold boom sparks wave of counterfeits")
(Poniendo el enlace piden suscripción y no dejan acceder a la noticia)

Por tanto, ya hay aleaciones, a menor precio que el oro, con densidades que pueden igualar a la densidad del oro. Aquí ya no tenemos escapatoria en cuanto al peso y a las dimensiones.


Valora Oro


----------



## j.w.pepper (4 Jun 2012)

santia dijo:


> El remate.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es que el núcleo de la moneda falsa sea de una aleación tungsteno-osmio, por ejemplo. El osmio tiene una densidad de 22,61 Tm./m3. De esta manera, los falsificadores pueden haber realizado una aleación de tungsteno 98,5% + osmio 1,5% para conseguir, de manera exacta, la misma densidad que el oro. Aquí ya no tenemos escapatoria en cuanto al peso y a las dimensiones. Pueden haber utilizado también el iridio, que tiene una densidad de 22,56 Tm./m3.
> 
> ...



En estos casos entonces no quedará más salida que el carísimo espectrómetro para analizar los metales preciosos.


----------



## Vidar (4 Jun 2012)

santia dijo:


> El remate.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es que el núcleo de la moneda falsa sea de una aleación tungsteno-osmio, por ejemplo. El osmio tiene una densidad de 22,61 Tm./m3. De esta manera, los falsificadores pueden haber realizado una aleación de tungsteno 98,5% + osmio 1,5% para conseguir, de manera exacta, la misma densidad que el oro. Aquí ya no tenemos escapatoria en cuanto al peso y a las dimensiones. Pueden haber utilizado también el iridio, que tiene una densidad de 22,56 Tm./m3.
> 
> ...



Alarmismo a tutiplén. Again.

¿Y donde puedo comprar una moneda de esas de osmio y wolframio que parezca una kruger?, ah! que no existen.

Ya...


----------



## taipan (4 Jun 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Ahi claramente la falsificacion es en el encapsulado. Si rompes la capsula me gustaria ver lo que pesa y mide esa moneda.
> Por otro lado se esmeran hasta en copiar las certificaciones ngc, si entrais en la pagina ngc y meteis el codigo de la moneda te aparece como autentica, incluso he visto que venden una del 93, de las cuales ngc solo ha encapsulado 1 y en esta pagina puedes pedir la cantidad que quieras.
> 
> 100% Real NGC MS70 1993 China 10 Yuan 1oz Silver Panda coin Perfect Grade POP 1 and ONLY-in Crafts from Home & Garden on Aliexpress.com



He buscado por curiosidad proveedores en esa pagina:

Wholesale panda silver coin - Buy Low Price panda silver coin Lots on Aliexpress.com

Alguien me podria decir no cuales son las falsas, sino LAS AUTENTICAS 

A mi modesto entender es todo falso, no solo por los precios sino tambien las caras dado que no hay opiniones favorables de las mismas :abajo:


----------



## chak4l (4 Jun 2012)

Yo diria que casi todas son falsas, algunas se ve clarmanete, otras se ve que son e 20 yuan, y otras es mas dificil, incluso las que vienen encapsuladas y certificadas por NGC, seguramente la moneda de dentro sea falsa.

Yo por si acaso no compraria en ese sitio si quieres ahorrarte una sorpresa.


----------



## taipan (4 Jun 2012)

chak4l dijo:


> Yo diria que casi todas son falsas, algunas se ve clarmanete, otras se ve que son e 20 yuan, y otras es mas dificil, incluso las que vienen encapsuladas y certificadas por NGC, seguramente la moneda de dentro sea falsa.
> 
> Yo por si acaso no compraria en ese sitio si quieres ahorrarte una sorpresa.




Gracias, pero el post estaba puesto con ironia :: ::

Evidentemente, lo que queria expresar era lo raro sería encontar alguna que fuese autentica.


----------



## santia (5 Jun 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Alarmismo a tutiplén. Again.
> 
> ¿Y donde puedo comprar una moneda de esas de osmio y wolframio que parezca una kruger?, ah! que no existen.
> 
> Ya...




Lo que tú quieras. Again. 

La noticia es del Financial Times, no mía, y de 2010, no de 2012. O sea, fíjate el posible recorrido a peor durante estos casi 2 años. Si quieres ir por la vida con los ojos cerrados, adelante. Pero, por lo visto, eso es lo que hay también por ahí. Y hay que conocerlo.

Lo que trato de reflejar es que hay que estar seguro, en la medida de lo posible, de que lo que compras es, de verdad, oro. Y si no estamos del todo seguros, pues mejor comprar en sitios reconocidos. Y aún así.

Y, por cierto, ya puestos, como estamos simpáticos, a lo mejor, esa Krugerrand falsa con núcleo de tungsteno-osmio-cobre o lo que sea, ya la tienes tú en tu poder ................ O la tengo yo. O ninguno. O la tenemos los dos. Piensa también que el oro, en gran medida, en general, y sobretodo ahora, se atesora. Despúes de pasar por todos los distribuidores, una vez comprada la moneda, en general, se guarda y ya no se vuelve a comprobar nada. Por eso, también, seguramente, puede haber menos noticias sobre este tema ahora.

Por último, considerando:

- que ya se trabaja en aleaciones de este tipo, sin problema, para otras aplicaciones, desde hace más de 50 años

- que, por ejemplo, recientemente, un Informe del 21 de mayo de 2012 del Senado de EEUU detalla la detección de más de un millón de componentes electrónicos falsos en aviones y helicópteros militares estadounidenses ("provenientes de manera abrumadoramente mayoritaria de China")

pues, la verdad, yo ya me creo cualquier cosa.


----------



## artidecor (5 Jun 2012)

Hola,
Estoy pensando en adquirir Lingotes de plata fina SEMPSA (999) y 
30 Dollars Elizabeth II Australia en monedas de 1000 gr.
Cual seria la mejor opcion?
Gracias


----------



## Goldmaus (5 Jun 2012)

artidecor dijo:


> Hola,
> Estoy pensando en adquirir Lingotes de plata fina SEMPSA (999) y
> 30 Dollars Elizabeth II Australia en monedas de 1000 gr.
> Cual seria la mejor opcion?
> Gracias



La que se ajuste mejor a su plan de inversión, a su capacidad de compra y a su gusto. 

Tenga en cuenta que la plata por kilo suele tener un precio promedio por onza más que el de las onzas individuales; sin embargo, su venta podría ser más lenta que la de onzas individuales, porque el mercado de compradores de kilos de plata es un poco más reducido que el de compradores de lingotes o monedas más pequenas.

Cordialmente,


----------



## Vidar (5 Jun 2012)

santia dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras. Again.
> 
> La noticia es del Financial Times, no mía, y de 2010, no de 2012. O sea, fíjate el posible recorrido a peor durante estos casi 2 años. Si quieres ir por la vida con los ojos cerrados, adelante. Pero, por lo visto, eso es lo que hay también por ahí. Y hay que conocerlo.
> 
> ...



Sin desviar el tema del hilo que habla de monedas bullion.

¿Que donde hay una kruger u otra bullion de tungsteno y osmio? 

Que es posible detectar dicha aleación con instrumental adecuado y no se ha dado NINGÚN caso en monedas bullion.

Que ganas de asustar al personal menos formado. 

Yo en mi caso seguiré comprando sin temor a este absurdo.


----------



## Vidar (5 Jun 2012)

Ah! y los de FT y similares ya sabes al servicio de quienes están

De vez en cuando los periódicos sueltan noticias como que el núcleo de la tierra es de oro o como que van a empezar prospecciones en meteoritos, estas sandeces obedecen al control que quiere ejercer el poder mundial ya que perjudica a la economía fiduciaria que la gente se ponga en oro físico.


----------



## GoldSilver (6 Jun 2012)

buenas noches amigos, tengo una dudilla que seguramente podrán resolvermela.
Estoy comprando monedas bullion, por ahora he comprado un tubo de american silver eagles, y tenía pensado comprar uno de philarmonikers, la duda es esta: las eagles,philarmonikers y maples son de curso legal, en todos los países? si saben sobre este tema, me sería de gran ayuda una breve explicación, gracias y saludos!


----------



## Vidar (6 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> buenas noches amigos, tengo una dudilla que seguramente podrán resolvermela.
> Estoy comprando monedas bullion, por ahora he comprado un tubo de american silver eagles, y tenía pensado comprar uno de philarmonikers, la duda es esta: las eagles,philarmonikers y maples son de curso legal, en todos los países? si saben sobre este tema, me sería de gran ayuda una breve explicación, gracias y saludos!



Claro que estas 3 son de curso legal en sus respectivos paises pero no creo que a nadie se le ocurra pagar con ellas.


----------



## GoldSilver (7 Jun 2012)

JAJJAJA no ya pero buena era una duda tonta, por otro lado es irrelevante comprar eagles o philarmonikers o maples etcc ? son reconocidas igualmente?


----------



## Atanor (7 Jun 2012)

Compra las que encuentres a mejor precio. Cuando tengas unos cuantos cientos de onzas lo mejor es diversificar pero ero por el momento tu interés es comprar el mayor número de onzas posibles, así que compra las mas baratas. 




GoldSilver dijo:


> JAJJAJA no ya pero buena era una duda tonta, por otro lado es irrelevante comprar eagles o philarmonikers o maples etcc ? son reconocidas igualmente?


----------



## GoldSilver (8 Jun 2012)

hola amigos a ver si podéis echarme un cable, tengo entendido que cuando vas a vender una moneda bullion como por ejemplo una american eagle de plata, te la pagan algo por encima del precio spot, pero por ejemplo, si vas con 1000 monedas? al ser una cantidad elevada, te pagan menos por ellas? gracias a todos y saludos!


----------



## Vidar (9 Jun 2012)

GoldSilver dijo:


> hola amigos a ver si podéis echarme un cable, tengo entendido que cuando vas a vender una moneda bullion como por ejemplo una american eagle de plata, te la pagan algo por encima del precio spot, pero por ejemplo, si vas con 1000 monedas? al ser una cantidad elevada, te pagan menos por ellas? gracias a todos y saludos!



Eso ya no es cosa de los metales preciosos es de la ley de la oferta y la demanda.

Si quieres vender 1000 cosas de golpe tendrás que poner un precio más atractivo que si quieres vender una, pura lógica.

Consejo, trata con particulares y vende más despacio.


----------



## GoldSilver (9 Jun 2012)

gracias por el consejo, que siempre digo, todos los consejos sean bienvenidos!! no se nace aprendido y gracias a consejos así pues poco a poco se va avanzando.. gracias!


----------



## plastic_age (10 Jun 2012)

_


FoSz2 dijo:



Yo he empezado hace nada, pero te diría que plata de 1 onza. Si tienes claro que es sólo dinero y ahorros y no hay nada de estética ni coleccionismo, tu elección está clara: la más barata que encuentres y que esté "reconocida". Simplificando, la filarmónica. 

Si en tu banco no pagas comisión por transferencias internacionales: silberinvestor o proaurum (el más barato).
Entérate de dónde se celebra el mercadillo numismático de tu ciudad y pásate por tiendas numismáticas, a lo mejor hay algo. Pero antes de ir mira el precio en silberinvestor.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Cómprale al andorrano 10 monedas de plata de la islas Cook, es su moneda más barata, si es sólo por invertir. Si te estás aficionando a la numismática, puedes comprar 10 diferentes, en onzas de plata 999.


----------



## Vidar (10 Jun 2012)

discrepo, ya que se trata de un bien tangible yo lo compraría a particular.


----------



## Euler (10 Jun 2012)

Me gustaría que me informáseis sobre las monedas de los gatos de la Isla de Man. Parece ser que las hay de oro, y las hay de plata y de cuproníquel, y que estas dos últimas son difíciles de distinguir. ¿Quizá por el peso?

No entiendo mucho de monedas, pero me parecen muy bonitas. Lo mismo son solo para amantes de los gatos y los que saben de monedas huyen de ellas.

Gracias, saludos

Pobjoy Mint - Isle of Man Cat Coin Series

Isle of Man Gold Cat Coins


----------



## fff (10 Jun 2012)

Euler dijo:


> Me gustaría que me informáseis sobre las monedas de los gatos de la Isla de Man. Parece ser que las hay de oro, y las hay de plata y de cuproníquel, y que estas dos últimas son difíciles de distinguir. ¿Quizá por el peso?
> 
> No entiendo mucho de monedas, pero me parecen muy bonitas. Lo mismo son solo para amantes de los gatos y los que saben de monedas huyen de ellas.
> 
> ...



Tengo un par de monedas de la Isla de Man. Gatunas. Son bonitas. Con una tirada de unas 50000 la del año pasado. 1 onza Ag. Pureza 999. *Estuchada*.

Quieres comprarla por colección? Adelante. Quieres "invertir" en ella? No te lo recomiendo... no creo que tengan tanto atractivo como los panda, pero a lo mejor me equivoco...


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Jun 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Cómprale al andorrano 10 monedas de plata de la islas Cook, es su moneda más barata, si es sólo por invertir. Si te estás aficionando a la numismática, puedes comprar 10 diferentes, en onzas de plata 999.



No te entiendo:

Estaba respondiendo, no era yo el que tenía la duda. De todas formas me has reflotado un mensaje de hace más de medio año, por aquel entonces no había onzas "Cook" en el andorrano.


----------



## alvono (15 Jun 2012)

¿Qué opináis de las coronas austriacas (kronen)? La de 100 (30.49g) se puede comprar casi a precio de spot:
Goldmünze Kronen Österreich, Korona
100 Kronen Gold Coin


----------



## alvono (15 Jun 2012)

Y de paso tb opiniones de los 100 euros alemanes de 1/2 onza que tampoco salen mal:

Goldeuro Trier 2009 Goslar 2008 kaufen 100 Euro Goldmünzen

100 Euro Quedlinburg Gold Coin


----------



## fff (15 Jun 2012)

alvono dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de las coronas austriacas (kronen)? La de 100 (30.49g) se puede comprar casi a precio de spot:



Es una moneda bonita, reconocible y que esta en muy buenas condiciones. Obviamente, las originales de 1915 valen mucho más dinero. Las "réplicas" hechas por la mint austriaca, son creo que de los años 70 pero la fechas sigue siendo la misma.
Lo todavia más interesante es que su precio es casi spot.




alvono dijo:


> Y de paso tb opiniones de los 100 euros alemanes de 1/2 onza que tampoco salen mal:



Bueno... lo que te recomendaria son las de 10 euros alemanes, que son muy coleccionables. Son como nuestros K12, pero en 10 euros. Hasta el 2011 todas eran 19gr-925Ag. Son bonitas y tienen un valor numismático asequible y muy valoradas en otros paises.


----------



## alvono (15 Jun 2012)

Gracias por tu comentario sobre las coronas, yo lo que busco es acumular oro al menor coste posible, pero que en caso de necesidad de venderlo a un perfil comprador como el mío (tienda de oro de inversión, etc.) tampoco sea complicado hacerlo o tenga que bajar más el precio de la cuenta y acabe saliéndome peor la operación.

Sobre los 10€ alemanes no los veo, ¿puedes pasarme algún enlace dónde los vendan por favor?


----------



## Goldmaus (15 Jun 2012)

Acá hay algunas ofertas de algunos colegas: 10 Euro Silber Gedenkmünzen Deutschland 2011, 2010, 2009

Por cierto, las de 100 euros son regularmente las medias onzas de oro más económicas en el mercado alemán.


----------



## alvono (16 Jun 2012)

Vale, estaba buscandolas en oro y no las veía! 
¿Los 100€ entonces son fáciles de mover, no? ¿pq son más baratos?


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2012)

No sé si ya se ha hecho esta comparación en otro hilo, si está repe papelera, pero me ha dado por comparar el precio por gramo de diferentes monedas y proveedores y he encontrado que lo más barato lo tenemos en casa:

ORO
Proveedor / moneda más barata / precio € / gramos oro / precio 1 gramo
Kitco / maple / 1331.45 / 31.1035 / 42.81€
Eurochange / maple / 1341.00 / 31.1035 / 43.11€
Andorrano / I. Cook / 1346.86 / 31.1035 / 43.30€
Ciode / kruger / 1369.62 / 31.1035 / 44.03€
*Andorrano / Alfonso XII 25pts / 304.91 / 7.22 / 42.23€*

PLATA
Kitco / maple / 25.39 / 31.1035 / 0.82€
Andorrano / I. Cook / 24.68 / 31.1035 / 0.79€
Ciode / maple / 33.67+iva / 31.1035 / 1.08€
*Andorrano / 50 francos (Hércules) / 18.48 / 27 / 0.68€*

En oro lo más barato son las monedas de Alfonso XII de 25pts y en plata los 50 francos hércules. Comprados en local de El Andorrano.


----------



## alvono (16 Jun 2012)

Oro
Coininvestdirect / 100 kronen austria / 1275€ / 30.49g / 41.81€
(envío 9€ o gratuito frente a 12€ del andorrano).
Tb tienen maples más baratos que en kitko


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Oro
> Coininvestdirect / 100 kronen austria / 1275€ / 30.49g / 41.81€
> (envío 9€ o gratuito frente a 12€ del andorrano).
> Tb tienen maples más baratos que en kitko




Gracias. No conocía Coininvestdirect, a ver si el personal anima y entre todos tenemos siempre localizado el sitio con el gramo de oro/plata más barato.


----------



## fff (16 Jun 2012)

piru dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha hecho esta comparación en otro hilo, si está repe papelera, pero me ha dado por comparar el precio por gramo de diferentes monedas y proveedores y he encontrado que lo más barato lo tenemos en casa:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



El oro ni lo comento, pero ponerte a comparar maples con 50Fr es inadmisible...


----------



## piru (16 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> El oro ni lo comento, pero ponerte a comparar maples con 50Fr es inadmisible...





¿Inadmisible?
Yo estoy comparando precios sólo para encontrar lo más barato con independencia del formato en que se encuentre.

En plata la más barata que he visto es la que hay en los 50frs que vende El Andorrano.

En oro son los 100 kronen que ha encontrado el forero alvono

¿Tú has encontrado algo más barato?


----------



## Rexter (17 Jun 2012)

piru dijo:


> Gracias. No conocía Coininvestdirect, a ver si el personal anima y entre todos tenemos siempre localizado el sitio con el gramo de oro/plata más barato.



He estado mirando en coininvestdirect y por lo visto me dice que algunos artículo no se pueden enviar al lugar de destino, lo curioso es que solo me pasa con las monedas de plata las de oro no tienen ningún problema. Me parece que aún así tiene mejores precios el andorrano pero esta página tiene mucha variedad y los precios también son buenos.
Si alguien sabe algo más de si no envían plata a españa que lo diga por favor.


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Jun 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> He estado mirando en coininvestdirect y por lo visto me dice que algunos artículo no se pueden enviar al lugar de destino, lo curioso es que solo me pasa con las monedas de plata las de oro no tienen ningún problema. Me parece que aún así tiene mejores precios el andorrano pero esta página tiene mucha variedad y los precios también son buenos.
> Si alguien sabe algo más de si no envían plata a españa que lo diga por favor.



Los cupos de IVA. El oro de inversion esta exento de IVA, pero la plata paga IVA. Si han sobrepasado el cupo asignado hay muchas tiendas que dejan de hacer envios a un pais determinado


----------



## Rexter (17 Jun 2012)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Los cupos de IVA. El oro de inversion esta exento de IVA, pero la plata paga IVA. Si han sobrepasado el cupo asignado hay muchas tiendas que dejan de hacer envios a un pais determinado



Gracias por la info, creía que eso solo era para alemania y como esta es inglesa suponía que sí enviarían. Habrá que buscarse otra para buscar alguna moneda un poco especial, porque esta página tenía de todo.


----------



## Eldenegro (17 Jun 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Gracias por la info, creía que eso solo era para alemania y como esta es inglesa suponía que sí enviarían. Habrá que buscarse otra para buscar alguna moneda un poco especial, porque esta página tenía de todo.



Es normativa europea, cuando se sobrepasa un nivel determinado de ventas a otro pais de la Union (y ese limite no es demasiado alto) tienes que pasar a rendir cuentas (pagar el IVA) por esas ventas al otro pais de la union, y por eso muchas empresas dejan de vender para no tener mas follones de papeles con otra hacienda.

De todas formas, mejor si le preguntar a Goldmaus, que creo recordar que tiene una tienda en Alemania y nos puede dar mas detalles al respecto


----------



## alvono (17 Jun 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Gracias por la info, creía que eso solo era para alemania y como esta es inglesa suponía que sí enviarían. Habrá que buscarse otra para buscar alguna moneda un poco especial, porque esta página tenía de todo.




Coininvest es una empresa inglesa pero envia desde alemania


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2012)

piru dijo:


> ¿Inadmisible?
> Yo estoy comparando precios sólo para encontrar lo más barato con independencia del formato en que se encuentre.
> 
> En plata la más barata que he visto es la que hay en los 50frs que vende El Andorrano.
> ...



Es inadmisible comparar plata 999 con plata 900 o plata 925. Igual que tampoco puedes comparar moneda historica con moneda actual. Y tampoco puedes comparar una moneda BC con una moneda EBC.

Por que?
Porque tiene diferentes precios...

Si quieres encontrar lo mas barato en moneda bullion compara maples con maples, o con otra moneda 999.


----------



## Gimli (17 Jun 2012)

Me suscribo al hilo que me interesa!


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Jun 2012)

No sé fff, a mí tampoco me parece inadmisible... otra cosa es que prefieras una u otra.
Si los comparas mirando los €/g de su contenido en oro o plata, no veo porqué no. Así te saldrá que una moneda de 20g 9999 es más cara que una moneda de 20g 900, pero porque la primera tendrá como mínimo 19.99 g de plata pura y la segunda 18g.
Al fin y al cabo es oro o plata, no?


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2012)

Vamos a ver. Mi opinión, que no tiene por qué coincidir, pero razonaré a continuación.
Las monedas bullion sin premium, no te las venden a precio spot, son más caras. Las monedas de 50 Fr las puedes encontrar... de momento... a casi spot.
Y cuando las vayas a vender, la relacion será inversa, te pagarán mucho menos por los 50 Fr que por una moneda bullion.
Además, imagina que la moneda no tiene ningún interés y es para fundir. Las monedas no 999 tienen que quitarle una parte de no-plata. Es obvio que se escudan en eso para pagarlas a menos precio.


----------



## trusk (17 Jun 2012)

Me he decidido a comprar unos onzas de plata, lo hare en el foro.
Las monedas escogidas son una mezcla de bullion y un poco de colecionismo pero siempre monedas conocidas, os paso la lista para ver si quitais o añadis alguna:

liberty Mexico
maple leaf
koala
eagle Usa
filarmonica
panda
maple wildlife
elefante Somalia
kookaburra

La serie lunar no me gusta por el precio y el tamaño de la moneda.

En principio las quiero para mucho tiempo pero si por necesidad tengo que venderlas espero que sean monedas que se venden bien, ¿en serio, como lo veis?


----------



## FoSz2 (17 Jun 2012)

trusk dijo:


> La serie lunar no me gusta por el precio y el tamaño de la moneda.



::
¿Qué le pasa al tamaño?


----------



## trusk (17 Jun 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ::
> ¿Qué le pasa al tamaño?



Para mi es un poco grande, ¿son 45mm, no?


----------



## opilano (17 Jun 2012)

trusk dijo:


> Me he decidido a comprar unos onzas de plata, lo hare en el foro.
> Las monedas escogidas son una mezcla de bullion y un poco de colecionismo pero siempre monedas conocidas, os paso la lista para ver si quitais o añadis alguna:
> 
> liberty Mexico
> ...



Que desde 2008 te ha llevado tu tiempo decidirte. ¿Te imaginas haber tomado esta decision hace 4 años?


----------



## fff (17 Jun 2012)

Hazte las lunares II, y las lunares I no las descartes si no las pillas muy caras.
Las precolumbinas de Mexico son increibles, márcate un presupuesto.
Los pandas, si empiezas ahora y quieres los antiguos te van a salir caros de narices.
Los canguros son muy bonitos, seguramente la serie más original con diferencia.
Aprovecha con los kookas antes de que vuelen a precios más altos.
Los koalas están muy bien y tambien son muy originales, aunque el precio del primero ya está disparado.


----------



## trusk (17 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> Hazte las lunares II, y las lunares I no las descartes si no las pillas muy caras.
> Las precolumbinas de Mexico son increibles, márcate un presupuesto.
> Los pandas, si empiezas ahora y quieres los antiguos te van a salir caros de narices.
> Los canguros son muy bonitos, seguramente la serie más original con diferencia.
> ...



Te daria un gracias si pudiese pero aun no me sale el boton para ello.
Tendre en cuenta tus consejos, gracias.


----------



## piru (18 Jun 2012)

fff dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Mi opinión, que no tiene por qué coincidir, pero razonaré a continuación.
> Las monedas bullion sin premium, no te las venden a precio spot, son más caras. Las monedas de 50 Fr las puedes encontrar... de momento... a casi spot.
> Y cuando las vayas a vender, la relacion será inversa, te pagarán mucho menos por los 50 Fr que por una moneda bullion.
> Además, imagina que la moneda no tiene ningún interés y es para fundir. Las monedas no 999 tienen que quitarle una parte de no-plata. Es obvio que se escudan en eso para pagarlas a menos precio.




Las monedas pueden ser de plata 9999, 999, 925, 900 o lo que quieran. Pero la plata siempre es plata al 100% y es el precio AG/€ lo que me interesa: .

Este es un hilo de bullion no de numismática. El que sólo busque la plata ahí lo tiene. Ese precio tan bajo quiere decir que de esa moneda ya están descontadas todas las consideraciones que tú haces, ya ha tocado fondo. No tiene premium que perder y muy mal conservada tiene que estar para perder valor por ese lado.

Y precisamente los 50 francs son la moneda más conocida en Francia. Perfecta para cruzar la frontera cuando llegue el mad max.


----------



## guruguru (19 Oct 2012)

Que opinais de los duros de plata? todavias se pueden conseguir a precio spot, incluso a un poco menos.


----------



## piru (19 Oct 2012)

guruguru dijo:


> Que opinais de los duros de plata? todavias se pueden conseguir a precio spot, incluso a un poco menos.



Sé que pasa algo con ellos, pero no he conseguido averiguar el qué. Un día me comentaron que se los están llevando los alemanes, pero ni puta idea de porqué.

Pero están más baratos los 50 francs.


----------



## mk73 (20 Feb 2016)

Retomando el hilo en monedas de oro bullion yo haría dos apartados ; las de tamaño una onza y ahícomo moneda por excelencia pondría el KRUGERRAND. Que tienen algo de especial que no lo tienen el resto. Y en otro apartado pondria piezas pequeñas, siendo el SOBERANO la que yo destacaría del resto. Evidentemente esto es algo muy personal. Habra gente que le encanten los napoleones, u otros prefieran onzas de filarmónica... 
Saludos


----------

